# Bau eines großen Teiches



## 4711LIMA (8. Feb. 2011)

Hallo Forum ...... bin neu hier. Wir möchten einen Teich mit ca. 500 m² Fläche bauen. Gibts hier jemand, der sowas hat? 
Mich interessiert vor allem, wie sind die Erhaltungsaufwände und kosten. Was sagt Ihr da zu Naturagart?
Gruß und Dank für Info


----------



## scholzi (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bau eine großen Teiches*

Hi Lima und :willkommen im Forum...!
erzähl doch mal etwas mehr von deinem Großprojekt!
Hast du schon genauere Vorstellungen
Was für ein Teich soll das werden 


> wie sind die Erhaltungsaufwände und kosten.


ohne genaue Angaben, kann hier keine Antwort erfolgen..!


----------



## Armatus (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bau eine großen Teiches*

Naturagart kostet bei der Größe sonst wieviel ^^


----------



## sternhausen (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bau eine großen Teiches*

Hallo LIMA

Mit Naturagart befindest du dich bei solchen Projekten in jedem Fall an der richtigen Adresse.

Super Beratung, qualitativ hochwertiges Material, und ausgreifte Systeme.
Das alles bei bester Beratung.

Die Betriebskosten sind bei solch einem großen Projekt  nicht schlimm. Allerdings für die Errichtung eines Teiches in der Größenordnung wechseln schon einige Euronen den Besitzer.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## 4711LIMA (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bau eine großen Teiches*

Hallo Miteinader....
um auf die Frage von Scholzi zu kommen: wir wollen einen Schwimmteich mit Bachlauf bauen. Es stehen ca. 1200 m² Fläche zur Verfügung, aussenrum soll was bleiben, ca. 2 bis 3 Meter, den Rest will ich mit Teichlandschaft zubauen.
Wir hatten letztes Jahr von einem renommierten Teichbauer schon mal ein Angebot bekommen. Ich war dann soweit sprachlos, dass ich dieses Thema in die Schublade schöne Träume gelegt habe. Bin aber dann zufällig auf Naturagart gestossen und die Schreiben komischerweise genau das Gegenteil vom dem, was alle anderen Fachleute behaupten. Wenn man sich die Bilder von naturagart im Interent ansieht hat man aber doch das Gefühl, als wenn die NaturagartTruppe die besseren sind......
Ich hab zwischenzeitlich von Naturagart diverse Broschüren und Bücher bestellt und das will ich mal in einen Plan einarbeiten. Was in diesen Broschüren aber nicht steht, wieviel Wasser wirklich in m³ und Watt Pumpe umgewälzt werden muss. Den Teich bauen ist das eine, die Erhaltungskosten über Jahre ist was anderes. 
Gruss


----------



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bau eine großen Teiches*

Servus Lima

Herzlich Willkommen

Meine Erhaltungskosten haben sich auf eine 15.000er Aquamax-Pumpe von Oase mit 250W/Std belaufen und das "RundumdieUhr" .....

Das war es .... 

Doch etwas vergessen  
Hin und wieder den Wasserstand durch Verdunstung mit Brunnenwasser nachfüllen = Brunnenpumpenverbrauchskosten (die allerdings vernachläßigbar sind).

Zu Naturagart kann ich nix sagen, da keine Erfahrung ...

Hier noch ein ebenfalls so großes Teichbauprojekt ....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bau eine großen Teiches*

Hi,

na da habt ihr euch ja was vorgenommen. Als erstes würd ich mich mal erkundigen ob Du für solch eine Größe eine Baugenehmigung brauchst. Mit den hohen laufenden Unterhaltungskosten kannst Du leben ?


----------



## 4711LIMA (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bau eine großen Teiches*

...... hat hier jemand schon mal eine Baugenehmigung für einen Teich beantragt oder habt Ihr einfach gebaut?


----------



## Redlisch (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bau eine großen Teiches*

Hallo,

ich denke man bei NG seit ihr an der richtigen Adresse, bei mir waren es zusammen zwar nur 132 m² Wasseroberfläche.

Bei viel Eigenleistung läßt sich das Projekt "günstig" verwirklichen, auch gehen sie auf die eigenen Ideen super ein und besprechen die mit dir.

Wenn erstmal alles angewachsen ist hat man 3 Jahre Ruhe, bei größeren Teichen regelt das meiste die Natur, allerdings muss man danach auch einige Tage mehr im Wasser verbringen um die Pflanzen auszulichten - den Filtergraben/Filterteich zu säubern etc.

Das es ja je nach Bundesland anders geregelt ist mußt du schauen ob du eine Baugenehmigung brauchst. In manchen Bundesländern geht es nach Teichtiefe (2m Grenze), bei anderen um die m².

Axel


----------



## gartenotti (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bau eine großen Teiches*

moin teichbauer und die die ahnung haben

ich wollte dieses frühjahr meinen teich vergrößern und umbauen. und zwar 5x6 meter mal 150cm tief aber in einer art hochteich mit rand der ca: 50 cm höhe haben soll. muss ich die seitenteile die über die erde in die höhe ragen zusätzlich von aussen her isolieren das die kälte im winter nicht von den seiten her angreifen kann und der teich seitlich zu frieren kann.

lg otti


----------



## Sven Horstedt (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Bau eine großen Teiches*

Moin otti ,

jeh nach stärke der mauer die du aufsetzen willst ist eine Isolierung nicht notwendig .
mein Teich ist ca 1,00m über Grund und ich hab keine Probleme . 
Allerdings ist die Mauer bei mir Pyramiedenförmig von oben 30cm bis auf fast 80cm unten .
siehe auch mein Album .

mfg sven


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. März 2011)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Guten Morgen!
Hab zwischenzeitlich vom LRA die Info bekommen, dass ich bei dieser Größe eine Abgrabungsgenehmigung brauche. Hier in Bayern gibts auch dafür ein Gesetz, alles was größer wie 500 m² und/oder tiefer wie 2 Meter ist, fällt da rein.

Ich werd berichten wies mir gegangen ist.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Zeig doch mal ein Foto von der Ausgabungssätte 

Hoffentlich findest Du da keine Artefakte die Grabung verzögern könnte.


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. März 2011)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Pflanzenfreund, momentan siehts dort aus wie auf dem Mond, wir haben 2 Jahre lang ein altes Haus renoviert. Wie heisst so schön: das anrichten einer Verwüstung füllt den Tag auf angenehme weise ...... 
Ich mach aber mal ein Fotos von unserem Mond
Gruss


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

jeep


----------



## 4711LIMA (24. März 2013)

*Teichrand*

Hallo Digicat, ich hab Deinen Fotos aus 2003 gesehen über Dein Teichbauprojekt. z.B. am Bild 23 sieht man gut, dass du am Rand der Pflanzterasse eine Aufmörtelung gemacht hast... wohl, damit der Kies auf der Terasse liegen bleibt.
Mich interessiert, ob das nur Mörtel ist oder hast Du da z.B. ein Drainagerohr reingelegt?
Hat sich das über die Jahre gut gehalten?

Danke+Gruss, Lima

PS.: diesen Frühling wollen wir unser Projekt starten.....


----------



## jolantha (24. März 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Hab zwischenzeitlich vom LRA die Info bekommen, dass ich bei dieser Größe eine Abgrabungsgenehmigung brauche. Hier in Bayern gibts auch dafür ein Gesetz, alles was größer wie 500 m² und/oder tiefer wie 2 Meter ist, fällt da rein.
> 
> Ich werd berichten wies mir gegangen ist.



Hallo Lima,
verstehe ich das richtig, wenn Du " nur " 490 m² baust, und 1,90 m tief, brauchst Du keine
Genehmigung ??


----------



## 4711LIMA (24. März 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Jolantha, im Google unter bayrisches Abgrabungsgesetz, da kannst eine PDF mit dem ganzen Gesetz finden und dort ist das auf meine ich 8 Seiten erklärt. Ich hab aber auch mit dem LRA telefoniert und hab das schriftlich, dass ich sozusagen keinen Bauantrag stellen muss. Wenn ich Anfange zum Baggern werd ich zwecks der Ordnung auf der Gemeinde Bescheid sagen, das wird schon im Vorfeld eventuell aufgeregte Anwohner beruhigen

Hier noch ein Link:
http://www.stmi.bayern.de/imperia/m...orschriften/gesetze_verordnungen/bayabgrg.pdf


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

So, wir haben jetzt endlich angefangen ........


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Sep. 2013)

*Filtergraben -1 und -2*

Ich war die letzten Wochen soweit im Stress, hatte gar keine Zeit großartig was zu berichten, aber hier mal ein paar Bilder von Anfang August.
Angefangen haben wir mit dem hinteren Filtergraben-1. Bauschutzfolie war uns wichtig, wir wollen unseren Teich ja nicht im frühen Satdium schon an den Regengott verlieren.
In Abweichung von NG bauen wir einen Bodenablauf ein.
Der Dammdurchbruch mit den anschliessenden Aussparungen in der Teichgrube für die Schläuche ist auch gut zu sehen.
Unser Teich wird im wesentlichen von einem Einzeiler umfasst sein, wir wollen den formalen Abschluss zur Rasenkante. Ausserdem können wir da gut die Folie/Verbundmatte befestigen


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Sep. 2013)

*Bodenablauf*

Hier sieht man den fertigen Flansch, seitlich schon das Vlies NG900


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Sep. 2013)

*Als 2. Bauabschnitt der Hauptteich*

Nach dem Filtergraben 1 ists dem Baggerfahrer doch etwas besser gegangen, so eine große Grube geht schneller als die filigranen Konturen im Filtergraben.
Was auf uns mit der senkrechten Wand entlang des Gebäudes zukommt, wussten wir da noch nicht ... aber dem Ingenieur ist nichts zu schwer.
Weil wir umlaufend einen Einzeiler geplant haben, wurde erstmal auf Minus 23 cm ausgegraben und mit Frostschutz befestigt, Darauf dann der Einzeiler der bis auf Plus 7 cm aufragt.


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Sep. 2013)

*Teichgrube wird fertig*

Jetzt haben wir den groben Ausbau fast vollbracht, ohne Bauschutzfolie wären wir bei den Regenfällen allerdings schon längst abgesoffen


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Sep. 2013)

*Vlies*

... das Vlies haben wir an den Kanten mit Heissluftfön durchgehend verschweisst. Die bisschen Mehrarbeit war uns die Sicherheit, dass beim Folie einziehen nichts verschoben wird gerne Wert


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Sep. 2013)

*Folie kommt*

4 Wochen nach Baubeginn - Folie kommt......... und es gibt ja auch mal richtig Spass, so eine große Folie einbauen war viel weniger Arbeit als gedacht, von NG auch gut gebrieft... es blieb viel Zeit für dien anschliessende Party


----------



## Geisy (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Lima

Sieht gut aus 
Gegen dich hab ich ja nur ne Pfütze mit 300m³.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/32
Ich hab mir auch gedanken gemacht zur Unterhaltung und bin damals schon direkt auf Luftheber als Pumpe gegangen.
Bei mir laufen ca.90Watt.
Dies hat zusätzlich den Vorteil das du keinen Strom im Wasser hast.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## einfachichKO (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hey Lima,
is ja Hammer Dein Projekt... 
Bin gespannt wie es aussieht wenns fertig ist...


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Wolltest du nicht nen Teich bauen ????
Das ist doch ein See, oder???
Einfach nur genial, ich auch haben will 
Viel Spaß beim anbaden.

LG René


----------



## Reiner_ (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Lima, 

Toller Teich.  Die aktuellen Fotos sehen sehr vielversprechend aus. Bin schon gespannt, wie das Projekt fertig aussehen wird. Ist die Planung über NG erfolgt, oder sind dies deine eigenen Ideen ?

Viele Grüße 

Reiner


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Sep. 2013)

*Planung*

Hallo Reiner, die Planung hab ich selbstgemacht - hab mir mal die diversen Heftchen von NG gekauft. Ich werd mal die Tage eine PDF hochladen


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Respekt, das ist wirklich mal was Tolles


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hut ab, das is mal ne Nummer
Bin aufs Endergebniss gespannt.


----------



## maarkus (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Darf man auch irgendwann mal vorbeischauen?


----------



## Moonlight (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Wie geil ... ein Wassergrundstück ... 

Ich auch haben will, dann wäre endlich Schluß mit Unkraut jähten und Rasen mähen 

Mandy


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Nov. 2013)

*ökologische Weinbergnauer*

So, da hab ich wieder mal ein paar Minuten Zeit um was zu berichten, fertigen sind wir hoffentlich mitte November.... es wird auch schon etwas kalt, hart, zäh...

Hinter dem Filtergraben 2 haben wir eine ökologische Weinbergmauer - so nennt das der Hersteller gebaut. Hat große Fugen und stark abgeschlagene Ecken, damit man dazwischen leicht was einpflanzen kann. Auf diese Art haben wir einen Höhenunterschied von 1,2 Meter erreicht und den Raum sozusagen zur Ablage des abgebauten Humus geschaffen. Die Wand wurde auf einem Fundament mit 7,5 Grad Neigung gebaut, dahinter ein Drainagekörper aus 16/32 Rollkies. Das ganze waren zwar einige Tonnen, aber nach dem die Steine nur zwischen 20 und 65 kg gwogen hab en, war das mal eine lockere Sache auf 2 Tage......


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Nov. 2013)

*Senkrechte Mauer*

Entlang des Nebengebäudes haben wir eine senkrechte Wand gebaut, ca. 1,4 Meter Hoch die an der Krone mit einer Trockenmauer aus eingefärbten Betonsteinen aus dem Wasser ragen soll, unter Wasser ist die Wand mit Blech (Cortenstahl) verkleidet. In der Wand sind kleine Kästen im Format der Steine eingelassen, in die wir LED-Spots einbauen wollen. Der Gedanke war ursprünglich recht schön, die größte Schwierigkeit war dabei, dass wir für die Trockenmauer ein geneigtes Fundament auf der Folie schaffen mussten. Am Ende wars eine Konstruktion ähnlich wie eine Fensterbank mit Neigung zur Wand und zur Befestigung mussten wir uns einen Schraub-Klebedübel durch die Folie ausdenken..... danach gings schnell


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Nov. 2013)

*Stones*

Auch wenn ein schön bepflanztes Ufer fast alles ist, ohne Kieselsteine fehlt was. Wir haben einen Steinbruch im Nahbereich, der Steinpreis ist also hauptsächlioch der Transport und am Ende des Tages die kleinen und großen Schmerzen.....
Nach dem wir die Platten ausgesucht haben, haben wir mit PVC-Folie Schablonen erstellt um sozusagen die Position im Loch festzulegen und dann auch gleich das passende Fundament gebaut. Damit konnten wir sozusagen Anliefern, Abladen und Verbauen an einem Tag (lang)
Die Platte aufs Fundament war relativ einfach, Mörtelbett drauf, 12 Tonnen hingelegt, Spalt verfugt. Der Findling war mit 18 Tonnen doch sehr sportlich, vor allem weil er liegend kam, der LKW-Fahrer gleich weiter musste und auch seine Kette nicht dalassen wollte. Unsere Kette war um 1 Meter zu kurz, das Aufstellen und Heben also schwierig


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Nov. 2013)

*Saugsammler*

Dass wir NaturagartFans sind, hab ich schon erwähnt, allerdings hab ich als Ingenieur doch ab und zu eigene Vorstellungen eingebracht. Das hat wohl was damit zu tun, dass für den Maschinebauer ein Stück Metall doch manchmal besser ist.
Das ändert nichts daran, dass unser Urgedanke mit Zielsaugtechnik von NG ist, wir haben aber die Saugkästen und vor allem die zentrale Bodenabsaugrinne selbst gebaut. Man wird sehen wies funktioniert.......
Das Einbetonieren der Bodenrinne war insofern sehr schwierig, weil zu dieser Zeit der Regengott nicht auf unserer Seite war und wie der Betonmischer vorgefahren ist, hats geregnet wie aus Kübeln und der Beton wurde sozusagen sofort unter Wasser verbaut


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Nov. 2013)

*Diverses*

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke... langsam machen wir uns sorgen, dass wir entweder eine Winterbaustelle haben oder gar nicht fertig werden, das Wetter ist oft sehr schlecht und raubt uns im 3.Baumonat reichlich Kraft.
Die Saugsammler werden komplett in Wasserbausteine eingemauert, das ist auch der Grund, warums aus Metall geworden sind, ich wollte da keine Kunststoffbox einbauen.
Ich hab auch mal einige Putzflächen getestet, welches Vlies, mit oder ohne Kunststoffasern, Farbe, usw.


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Nov. 2013)

*Sandstrand*

Zwischen FG2 und Teich haben wir eine kleine Insel mit vorgelagertem Sandstrand geplant. Damit der Übergang des Einzeilers ins Wasser natürlich wirkt, stehen diese Steine um ca. 5 Grad schief. Die Folie wird zwischen zwei Steinreihen halbe Größe eingemauert. Damit das alles Zusammenhält, haben alle Steine einen Pilzdübel bekommen, der dann sozusagen über die Verfugung das alles hoffentlich 25 Jahre verankert......


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Nov. 2013)

*Bodenablauf*

Die Bodenabläufe haben nur einen Stahlrahmen und der Rest ist frei aus Beton aufgeformt. Oben kommt dann da ein Einlaufgitter, darunter KG-Rohre für den Zulauf oder Anschluss von Kiesfiltern


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Nov. 2013)

*Verbundmatte*

Jetzt wirds langsam Ende Oktober und der Termindruck steigt etwas, in der Nacht haben wir zeitweilig Frost, das Arbeiten wird insofern mühsam weil man morgens schon mal 3 Stunden sauber machen muss, bevor wir überhaupt mit dem Kleben der Vliesmatten beginnen können.
Ich denke, fast jeder, der einen Teich mit NG baut, setzt sich irgendwann auch mal mit den Kosten auseinander. Der Preis der Verbundmatte ist so hoch, dass dieser Gedanke wohl menschlich ist. Wenns nur ein kleiner Teich mit 20 m² ist, ist das evtl. überschaubar, bei größeren Projekten aber schon ein echtes Thema. Nun, ich hab Testflächen hergestellt, 2 verschiedene Sorten Vlies und Verbundmatte. Unterm Strich kann man sagen, natürlich lässt sich auch ein Geovlies, Bauschutzmatte, was auch immer verputzen, wie lange das hält weis man erst, wenn die Zeitspanne "Lange" um ist. Wir haben uns am Ende trotz des hohen Preises für die Verbundmatte entschieden. Es geht ja nicht nur darum, wie lange es nach Fertigstellung hält, sondern auch wie stabil überlebt das die Bauphase. Die Wolkenbrüche und Anstrengungen beim Steine verbauen, haben normale Vliesflächen fast gänzlich zerstört und spätestens beim Verputzen von schwierigen Flächen und Steilhängen haben wir festgestellt, dass die Verbundmatte Ihren Preis wert ist und der Gedanke, dass eventuell so eine einfach Vliesmatte während dem Verputzen abreisst und die ganze Pampe dann ins Loch fällt, ist so erschreckend, dass die Matte das Geld definitiv Wert ist.
Man muss wohl auch bei einer Kostenbetrachtung bedenken, die VM ist ein erprobtes System, das Geovlies ein Feldversuch und derartige Versuche würde kaum ein Ingenieur bei einem Bauwerk machen. Es hilft nicht, wenn man einige Euros gespaart hat und dann evtl. einen Teich auspumpen muss, Putzflächen erneuern, Pflanzen ersetzen, usw. so viel kann man mit einem einfachen Vlies gar nicht sparen.

Diese kleine Lobhymmen auif NG musst ich jetzt einfach mal losbringen.

Nach dem wir sehr oft wetterbedingt Probleme mit Feuchtigkeit hatten, haben wir reichlich Klebeband verwendet und die Verbundmatte mit dem Heisluftfön komplett an den Nähten verschweisst. Mit einem gscheiten Heisluftfön und richtiger Einstellung konnte man auch in Pfützen das Zeug noch verbinden......


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Nov. 2013)

*Verputzen*

.. die letzten Vorbereitungen fürs Verputzen.... aber manchmal denkt man nicht zu Ende. Die Putzmuster mit der endgültig geplanten Farbe hab ich im Backrohr schnell getrocknet. Das ist aber Schmarrn, der Mörtel ist ja unter Wasser immer Nass, d.h. die Farbe kann man als nasser berwerten... trocknen überflüssig


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Ich hab doch wirklich im ersten Moment geglaubt, Du legst eine gemütliche Kaffeepause ein, und
genießt ein Stück selbstgebackenen Kuchen .


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Nein, es ist nur das Wetter so schlecht, dass ich mal die wunden Finger an diesem Feiertag auf die Tasten leg. Jetzt gehts aber dann raus ins Loch..... es fehlen noch 20 m³ Sand, 8 m³ Kies und einige Trittsteinplatten. Ende nächster Woche wollen wir fluten bevors Eiswürferl regnet.


----------



## maarkus (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Eine wahre Freude dieser Thread! Beim ersten Blick dachte ich auch an eine Kuchenpause 
Bitte immer weiter schreiben und gaaaanz viele Bilder. Die Süßwasserdelfine würde ich dann aber erst im Mai 2014 einsetzen  Oder an welchen Besatz hast du gedacht?


----------



## muh.gp (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

*RESPEKT*

Selten so ein beeindruckendes Projekt gesehen. Einfach nur Hammer! Bin schon mächtig auf die weiteren Schritte gespannt und erst wenn dann das Wasser drin ist....

Grüße und einen schönen Herbst zur Beendigung der Baustelle!

Holger


----------



## troll20 (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Lima,

ich kann mich nur wiederholen, einfach 
 weiter so


[OT]Wurde nich irgend wo ein TT-Ort gesucht?
Ich glaub da brauch jemand im Frühjahr ne Menge Pflanzen  [/OT]

LG René


----------



## walter101 (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

*SUPER*

klasse Projekt,alle Achtung,
das hat bestimmt jede menge Schweis und Nerven gekostet, bis es soweit war,bin gespannt wie es fertig aussieht.

lg Walter


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Nov. 2013)

*Sand oder feiner Kies*

Hallo Forum, jetzt bin ich doch einmal ratlos/ verunsichert. Die einen sagen als Pflanzgrund für den Filtergraben feinen Sand, die anderem feinen Kies. Was nun? Am Montag früh muss ich das bestellen und Zeit für Experimente hab ich nicht mehr.


----------



## willi1954 (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

ich hab lehmhaltigen Sand verbaut in meinem Filtergraben.


----------



## lotta (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Lima,
zuersteinmal
möchte ich dir /euch einen dicken Respeckt zollen,
 für dieses tolle Projekt
(dagegen habe ich ja noch nicht mal eine kleine Pfütze, 
sondern eher nur ein mini Wasserloch)
Aber
zu deiner "Substrat Frage", habe ich eine vorsichtige  kleine Antwort...
Ich habe in meinem Teich eine Mischung,
aus feinem Sand und gröberen Kies.(was sich bisher gut bewährt hat)
Des Weiteren, habe ich gerade von "Sternenstaub"  Geli, 
gelernt und erfahren,
dass Lavagranulat (oder auch größereLavabrocken),
richtig gut sind, 
da sie ja eine, so viel größere Besiedlungsfläche, für die positiven Bakterien haben.

Dieses , mir von Geli, geschenkt bekommene, tolle Lavagranulat,
 fülle ich gerade in meinen neu vermörtelten "Bachlaufpflanzenfilter" ein,
um darin den Wurzeln, meiner PF Pflanzen, halt zu bieten...
Und freue mich richtig daran und darüber!Geli

Diese, von mir neu erworbene  Erkenntnis, 
wollte ich dir,  Lima,
eben doch nicht vorenthalten
Viel Erfolg , bei der Fertigstellung, eures tollen Teichs 
und hoffentlich immer tolles Wasser und viel Freude euch, 
bei dem Genuss eurer schönen Wasseroase


----------



## maarkus (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Ich habe im Teich zum Großteil Granitsplitt und in einem kleinen Extrabereich Rheinsand. Ist schwer zu sagen. Bei zu großer Körnung setzt sich über die Zeit alles zu. Das hab ich bereits im ersten Jahr gemerkt. Aber mit dem reinen Sand bin ich auch nicht so zufrieden. Vielleicht in Sand ohne Lehm und Ton setzen und dann mit Kies überdecken. Ein Bekannter hat in seinem Pflanzengraben nur Sand und das passt eigentlich sehr gut.

Wenn ich noch einmal die Wahl habe, nehme ich aber eher keinen Sand, maximal eine Mischung aus Sand und Splitt. Also eher ein Substrat mit guter Besiedlungsfläche und als reinen halt für die Pflanzen. Die Körnung 11/22 scheint ganz brauchbar. 

Edit: da war wohl jemand schneller  Aber geht ja in die gleiche Richtung.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Servus Lima,

zuerst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Projekt.

Das wird ein absolut hammermäßiger Teich.

Zu Deiner Substratfrage, ich persönlich habe einen Sand mit Lehmanteil genommen und
fahre damit sehr gut - negatives kann ich nicht berichten.
Zu feinem Kies fehlt mir die Erfahrung.

LG Markus


----------



## 4711LIMA (3. Nov. 2013)

*Sand oder Kies*

Danke Leute für den Input, Sand mit Lehm ist hier schwer zu bekommen. Ich kann Kabelsand beschaffen, ist fein 0-1 und etwas pappig, man könnt damit Sandburgen bauen. In den Filtergraben wird sich das schon beruhigen, ich hab aber auch im Teich Pflanzterassen, da sehe ich, insbesondere bei der Größe ein Wellenproblem. Vor einigen Tagen hab ich hier mal von einem größeren Teich gelesen, der hat alles mit feinem Kies, wies die Pflasterer verwenden, gemacht. Leider find ich den Beitrag nicht mehr.....


----------



## anz111 (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Lima!

Endlich mal ein Bauwerk, dass man auch aus dem All gut beobachten kann .

Du Umsetzung ist einfach nur fantastisch. 
Mit dem Kabelsand bist du sicher auf der richtigen Seite. Wasserpflanzen beziehen die meisten Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser und in einem NG Filtergraben gibt es genügend Nährstoffe, wenn das System erst mal anläuft. 

Das NG Forum wirst du sicher auch kenne. Falls nicht, hier ist der Link:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagart.de/index.php/forum/index.

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute für den weiteren Verlauf und vielen Dank für die tolle Doku.

LG Oliver


----------



## jolantha (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Sand oder Kies*



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Vor einigen Tagen hab ich hier mal von einem größeren Teich gelesen, der hat alles mit feinem Kies, wies die Pflasterer verwenden, gemacht. Leider find ich den Beitrag nicht mehr.....


Meinst Du den hier ?? 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38135

Wenn nicht, der ist auch toll


----------



## 4711LIMA (6. Nov. 2013)

*Substrat*

So, vielen Dank für die Ratschläge, am Ende muss eine Entscheidung her. In den FG's haben wir jetzt 0-4 er Sand, wie auch auf der Insel und der Sandbank. Ich hab's schlicht zusammengefasst. Die Dame in der Disposition des Schotterwerkes war langsam mit mir am Verzweifeln...... Im Teich auf den Pflanzterassen mit ca. 20 cm Wassertiefe haben wir ebenfalls den Sand und mit einer Schicht 8/16er gewaschenen Kies abgedeckt. Morgen ist nochmals außen etwas Aktion und Freitag werden wir Fluten


----------



## troll20 (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Substrat*



4711LIMA schrieb:


> und Freitag werden wir Fluten



Und schön die Wasseruhr beobachten, bin gespannt wie viel Liter zusammen kommen.

LG René


----------



## maarkus (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wie die Wasserfläche direkt am Haus wirkt. Gaaaaanz viele Bilder bitte


----------



## U.d.o (9. Nov. 2013)

leider ein wenig zu spät gesehen, ein sehr interessanter Thread!

Zum Thema Kies, wie schrieb Norbert Jorek - zumindest hab ich das früher in einer seiner Unterlagen gelesen - Kies dient ausschliesslich dazu Baumängel zu übertünchen. Diesem Satz gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen, ausser das der Mulm im Kies nicht so einfach - um nicht zu sagen gar nicht - zu entfernen ist.

Ich bin höchst gespannt wie sich bei Dir der Mulm entwickelt bzw. wie Du ihn aus dem Teich entfernt bekommst. Das wird sich aber erst im Laufe der Jahre zeigen und hängt davon ab wieviel Wasser mit welchen Strömungen Du einsaugst und filterst.

Ich hab's nicht gelesen, planst Du Koi's einzusetzen?

Hoffe das Wasser läuft bei Euch gerade gut rein ;-)

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## 4711LIMA (9. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Udo, ich seh's mal so, jetzt ist der Sand in den Filtergräben, der Kiesfilter ist auch gefüllt und nur im Schwimmbereich hab ich die Terassen mit Kies abgedeckt. Ich hab da Bedenken, dass Wellen den Sand sonst zu leicht wegtragen. Die Anleitungen von NG hab ich auch gelesen, aber NG macht ja auch sebst Teiche mit Kieselementen. Ich find das teilweise ganz schön. Ich werde berichten .....


----------



## maarkus (13. Nov. 2013)

Ich habe mich wirklich lange zurück gehalten, aber jetzt will ich langsam wieder Bilder sehen 

Ist das Wasser denn schon komplett drin?


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Ja, der Teich ist zu 70% geflutet, ich bin aber im Stress zwischen Büro und Loch und hab jetzt keine Zeit, Bilder aufzubereiten aber ich meld mich......


----------



## maarkus (13. Nov. 2013)

Kein Stress. Ich hatte nur Angst, dass du uns vergessen hast. Dann mal weiterhin Wasser Marsch. Wie füllst du auf? Sag jetzt bitte nicht mit dem Gartenschlauch


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Nov. 2013)

*Füllen*

Hallo Maarkus, ich hab an unserem Hausanschluss einen internen Wasserzähler für Gartenwasser installieren lassen, Entnahmeleistung  ca. 4 m³ Stunde.


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Nov. 2013)

*Verputzen*

Na gut, schnell mal noch ein Kapitel: Verputzen
Mit 0-2er Sand und Trasszement sowie ca. 0,4% Farbe. Zum Anmischen haben wir ein echtes Urtier verwendet, eine Estrichmischmaschine mit 250 Liter Fassungsvermögen pro Charge und echte "Spielzeugschläuche" mit einem Innendurchmesser von 55 mm.
Nach 4 Tagen und diversen akrobatischen Einlagen war die Sache dann erledigt und der letzte Bauchspeck weg ....
Der erste Filtergraben war noch mehr unkontrollierter Stress aber zum Ende hin weis man wies geht......
Und natürlich hatten wir wie immer einen höheren Plan, auch zeitlich.... zur Not auch unter Scheinwerfern.....
Und immer wieder Schutzfolie, schon in der 1. Nacht hatten wir Rauhreif.
...... und 27 Tonnen Material später siehts dann so aus......


----------



## Heidelberger (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Beeindruckend!!!
Als auch zukünftiger NG-Bauer ein paar technische Fragen zur Vermörtelung:
Welche Schichtstärken hat du an den Schrägen und Waagrechten?
Trasszement ist ja auf jeden Fall besser als "normaler" Portland, wenn auch ein bisschen teurer - hast du mit Zusätzen zur Erhöhung der Elastizität gearbeitet? (Stahl oder Estrichmatten oder Kunsstofffasern)-oder ganz ohne?
Danke, Martin


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Nov. 2013)

*Verputzen*

Hallo Heidelberger, zuerst hab ich mich mal auf NG verlassen, d.h. für den Preis der Verbundmatte geh ich davon aus, dass der Putz auch hält, auch dann, wenn es Risse oder kleine Brocken geben sollte. Zusätzlich habe ich Fasern eingemischt. In Bereichen, die als Standfläche dienen, d.h. insbesondere im Bereich des Überganges von 65 cm auf Tiefwasser haben wir zusätzlich noch ein Glasfasergitter eingeputzt. Die Schichtstärke war durchschnittlich mit 30 mm angedacht, praktisch haben wir an manchen Stellen sicher 60 oder 80 mm aufgetragen. Wenn die Mischung stimmt, geht das. Auch die Falten sind damit natürlich weg. Eine einzige Stelle haben wir gefunden, da wars wohl zu dünn, man steigt drauf und es bricht, war nur 1 cm.... haben wir allerdings rausgeklopft und zugeputzt. Wenn mal Wasser drinn ist, sieht man das alles nicht mehr.
In Abweichung von NG haben wir die Ufermatte nur am Uferwall zwischen Teich und Filtergraben, ansonsten bis oben hin verputzt.... ob das hält wird die Zeit zeigen


----------



## Heidelberger (13. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

das ging ja schnell -danke!
NG hat ja wohl seit einigen Jahren keine solchen Fasern mehr -woher hast du sie bezogen und welchen ungefähre Mengen hast du verwendet?
Martin


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Nov. 2013)

*Faserbeton*

.... da gibst vermutlich viele Quellen aber wir habens da her:
rindler-gmbh.at  Typ Fibermesh 300e3


----------



## maarkus (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Ich wollte gestern schon schreiben, aber das Forum ging irgendwie nicht mehr.
Sehr starke Leistung von euch! Ich denke, mit der Mörtelschicht seid ihr gut aufgestellt. Bei so einem großen Projekt eine sehr gute Entscheidung. Wie du schon sagst, ist das schlechte Wetter leider sehr unangenehm und ihr müsst nach der Arbeit immer wieder abdecken. Ich habe auch noch bei Regen und Schnee gebuddelt. Da macht das Arbeiten leider nicht mehr so viel Spaß.
Dafür ist man aber an jedem Abend im Warmen froh, dass man doch etwas geschafft hat, wenn man aus dem Fenster schaut  Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass das Wetter noch etwas besser bleibt.


----------



## 4711LIMA (19. Nov. 2013)

*Baufortschritt*

Hier mal schnell wieder ein paar Bilder bevor das Tagesgeschehen überhand bekommt....
Das Blumenbeet vorm Haus bekommt auch noch eine kleine Stützmauer, erstaunlich, dass die Pflanzen die Bauphase so gut überlebt haben.....
Jetzt ist hauptsächlich sauber machen, Teichoberfläche mit Druckstrahler reinigen und das Umland richten das Hauptthema. Unser großer Findling wird auch mit Umrandungen in die Landschaft integriert. Im Steinbruch hat er sehr mächtig gewirkt, aber schon ab dem 1. Tag nach Aufbau hat er gut in den Garten gepasst, war ein Glücksgriff.....
Badeleiter montieren, Wasserrohre verlegen, und, und ..... noch einige 100 Kleinigkeiten vor Fluten. Das Wetter ist erfreulich gnädig, obwohl uns jetzt einige Tage mehr Regenwetter nicht mehr erschüttern können.
Die Bodenablaufrinne erweist sich schon während der Bauphase als praktisch, ein guter Ort für die Aufstellung der Baustellenpumpe, irgendwie muss ja das Regen- und Schmutzwasser wieder raus


----------



## 4711LIMA (19. Nov. 2013)

*Kiesfilter*

.. und jetzt wirds langsam Zeit, die Einbauten im Teich vorzunehmen. Zuerst mal der Kiesfilter. Auch wenn hier die Meinungen sehr unterschiedlich sind, möchte ich das probieren.
Im große Filtergraben, ca. 75 m² Oberfläche, haben wir links und rechts vom Bodenablauf auf eine Länge von ca. 3,2 Meter einen Kasten mit trapezförmigen Querschnitt und feinen Stanzungen als Ablauf gebaut. Das ganze ist als Nietkonstruktion ausgeführt. Diese Bauteile liegen einfach am Boden des Filtergraben, die einzelnen Module sind mit HT-Rohren nur zusammengesteckt, die Schrauben in den Rohren sollen ein seitliches Verrutschen verhindern. Darüber eine Packung mit 16/32 gewaschen Rollkies und dann ca. 20 cm 4/8er Rollkies.
In der Mitte gibts einen kleinen Pumpenschacht, der über die Wasseroberfläche ca. 7 cm aufragen wird. Daran ein kleiner per Hand verstellbarer Notüberlauf, sollte die Kiespackung zu wenig Wasser durchlassen. Ohne Blech hätte ich mich wie bereits gehabt nicht glücklich gefühlt.
Mein guter Mentor bei Naturagart hat zwischenzeitlich die Pumpenleistung errechnet, so werden also demnächst 1x NGE20000, 1x NGE10000 Liter/Stunde für die Bedienung des Filtergrabens installiert, d.h. die Pumpen mit geringer Förderhöhe und eine 3. Pumpe mit NG10000 Liter für den Bachlauf, und das muss natürlich alles aus dem beiden Filtergräben entnommen werden.


----------



## U.d.o (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*



> =4711LIMA;449330].eine Länge von ca. 3,2 Meter einen Kasten mit trapezförmigen Querschnitt und feinen Stanzungen als Ablauf gebaut.




Hallo Lima,

das sieht sehr schön und absolut professionell aus, allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das dies funktioniert. 

Wenn an den beiden Stellen direkt am Kasten noch eine Sogwirkung erzielt werden kann, wird diese bereits nach wenigen Zentimetern so gering sein, dass der Mulm dort einfach liegen bleibt. Es wird keine Sogwirkung über die Länge von 3,2 Metern aufgebaut werden können. Das kannst Du auch ganz einfach in einem kleinen Versuchsaufbau überprüfen. 

Bei mir als einfaches Beispiel, ein Zwischenbecken mit 2 Meter Durchmesser, trichterförmig fast wie ein Vortex angelegt, nur eine leichte Rundströmung und in der Mitte am Boden ein umgekehrter Bodenablauf und dazu eine 15.000 Oase Pumpe die nur 30 cm hoch pumpen muss, da bleibt der Mulm doch tatsächlich an einzelnen Stellen direkt am Einsaugspalt liegen (ohne Kies) 

Und wenn ich sehe was ich bei mir mit nur einem Drittel Deiner Größe an Mulm aus dem Teich transportieren muss, bin ich immer noch fassungslos.

Womit filterst Du eigentlich das Wasser das Du aus dem Filtergraben saugst?


----------



## 4711LIMA (22. Nov. 2013)

*Kiesfilter + Hydraulik*

Guten Morgen Udo, ich hoffe mal, Du hast unrecht weil wir uns natürlich nach all der Schufterei ein gutes Ende wünschen.......
Ich hab mal beiliegend eine Skizze gemacht. Die Funktion von Teich zu Filtergraben muss man nicht disskutieren, die einzige wesentliche Änderung die wir gemacht haben ist, dass vom Filtergraben ein Bodenablauf mit DN100(4") zu dem Pumpen geht und dass dieser Pumpenbereich auf möglichst kurzem, geraden Weg erreicht wird und dass die Pumpen relativ tief stehen, ca. bei -1000 bis -1400 mm. Der Sinn der Übung ist, dass das Wasser möglichst mit geringstem Widerstand zu den Pumpen fliesen kann und das kann es mit dieser Anordnung.
Der Sammelschacht im Kiesfilter, an dem unten der Bodenablauf angeschlossen ist, wird also auf diese weise entleert, d.h. ich sauge NICHT das Wasser durch den Kiesfilter, dies wäre in meinen Augen eine Energieverschwendung, sondern das Wasser soll (hoffentlich) durch Schwerkraft durch die Trapezförmigen Filterkörper abfliesen. Die Schwerkraft wirkt ja  senkrecht über die komplette Länge des trapezförmigen Sammelstückes und solange unten Wasser wegläuft, kann oben Wasser nachströmen. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich entleere den Filtergraben durch den Bodenablauf in den nächsten Bach, wo auch immer hin, dann würde das problemlos gehen, d.h. die Pumpe hat nur die Aufgabe, das Wasser wegzubringen, aber überhaupt keine Ansaugleistung zu erbringen.
Im Rücklauf zum Teich gehe ich auch von einem sehr geringen Förderwiderstand aus, die Rücklaufleitung in 4", geht mit der Rohrunterkante nur 100 mm über den Teichrand und endet dann bei ca. -400 mm eisfrei.
Laut Naturagart wird sich bei einem Filtergraben mit ca. 21 Meter Länge und Mittelentnahme bei 10,5 Meter ein Wassergefälle von ca. 100 mm einstellen. Weiters geh ich davon aus, dass das Niveau im Saugsammler nach Kiesfilter nochmals um 100 mm tiefer ist, d.h. die komplette Förderhöhe der Pumpen wird also im Mittel 350 mm sein. Nach dem der Rücklaufeinlass in den Teich tiefer ist als das tiefste Wasserniveau im Filtergraben, gehe ich davon aus, dass das Wasser ähnlich wie wenn ich über einen Schlauch ein Fass durch Ansaugen und dann tiefer halten entleere, ebenfalls sozusagen mithilft, die Wassersäule in Bewegung zu halten.
So meine theoretische Vorstellung. Praktisch sind wir froh, dass jetzt das Wasser einläuft. Unsere Pumpenzentrale haben wir in einem Betonschacht mit 1,5 Meter Durchmesser vorgesehen, da fehlt aber noch alles weil das jetzt im Winter auch schon egal ist.
Sobald der Teich allerdings voll ist, werd ich mal unsere Baustellenpumpe in den Saugschacht des Kiesfilters reinstellen und einen Testlauf machen. An Hand der unterschiedlichen Wasserhöhen kann man dann schon auf den Druckunterschied rückschliessen.
Bis dahin ein erleichterter LIMA, weil man jetzt nur zuschauen kann, wies Wasser läuft.....


----------



## 4711LIMA (22. Nov. 2013)

*Udo´s Kiesfilter*

Hallo Udo, zu Deinem Kiesfilter:
Ich denke, der große Unterscheid zu unserer Konstruktion ist, Du hast einen zentralen Punkt als Bodenablauf und das Wasser muss durch den Kies irgendwie den Weg dorthin finden, und bei 2 Meter Durchmesser ist das ein weiter Weg, vor allem auch schräg und horizontal, d.h. wirklich nur durch Saugen. Wenn Du das änderst, dass am Boden mehrere Rohre liegen oder ein Sammelkasten ausgebildet wird - was ich für besser halten würde, dann müsste es deutlich besser gehen weil dann die Schwerkraft mithilft.
Gruss, LIMA


----------



## U.d.o (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Lima,

wenn ich die Schemazeichnung richtig lese, dann ist der Fluss wie folgt:

Schwimmteich Bodenabsaugrinne -> 8 x 3" Schlauch (Entnahme über die Distanz schön verteilt) -> 4 Saugsammler 4" -> Filtergraben -> 2 x 4" 1 Saugsammler 1 x 4" -> zu den Pumpen in 1-1,4 Meter Tiefe.

Du hattest geschrieben das Du dem Filtergraben mit 3 Pumpen brutto insgesamt ca. 40.000 Litern/h Wasser entziehst. Du saugst also aus dem Filtergraben Wasser ab. Es entsteht ein Sog, der sich aber sicher nicht gleichmässig über die Länge der 2 x 3,2 Meter erstreckt. Weil das so ist, ist ja auch im Schwimmteich die Verteilung mit Deinen 8 Ansaugstellen richtig aufgebaut.

Vom Wasservolumen das bewegt werden soll, wird das funktionieren, aber der Mulm wird dadurch nicht bewegt.

Dann geht es wieder zurück in den Teich. Aber wo und womit filterst Du das Wasser, dass der Mulm aus dem Kreislauf entfernt werden kann?


----------



## 4711LIMA (22. Nov. 2013)

*Kiesfilter*

Hallo Udo, dass der Mulm dem Teich entnommen wird, das setz ich einfach voraus, darum haben wir mit Naturagart gebaut und die habens wohl schon einige 1000 mal gemacht.
Neu ist hier halt die durchgehende Ablaufrinne am Boden, aber das ändert nichts an der Gültigkeit des Zielsauggedankens.
Wir haben 2 Filtergräben, einmal ca. 25 Meter lang, einmal ca. 13 Meter lang, jeweils in der Mitte gehts zu den Pumpen weg.
Ich geh davon aus, dass der grobe Mulm, Schlatz, was auch immer, wenn das durch die Pflanzen, die wir da im Frühling noch einbringen werden, auf den 1. Metern abfällt und zum Mittelablauf hin sozusagen immer weniger ankommt.
Als letzte Stufe wird dann der Kiesfilter sein, ich hab Dir nochmals eine Querschnittskizze angehängt. Die Filterelemente haben pro Stück ca. 6700 Löcher a 3,5x6 mm Querschnitt, d.h. 0,1407 m² freien Querschnitt mal 4 ist ca. ein gesamter freier Querschnitt von 0,5628 m². Das ist im Vergleich zum Ablaufrohr mit einem Innendurchmesser von 102 mm ca. 68,9 mal so viel freier Querschnitt, d.h. das Wasser wird da durchgehen und zwar hoffentlich freiwillig und ohne saugen.
Ich muss mal bei Gelegenheit ausrechnen, wie viel Liter Wasser bei einem freien Ablauf durch ein Rohr mit 102 mm Durchmesser wegläuft. Da kann man dann schon erkennen, ob das System sich selbst behindert und damit Verluste erzeugt die dann die Pumpen mühselig wieder ausgleichen müssen. Und um eben derartige Verluste zu vermeiden haben wir so einen Dicken Spiralschlauch mit sehr glatter Innenfläche und höchstem Anspruch an die Beständigkeit genommen. Bei unseren Baulichkeiten kommt man an den Schlauch nur durch gröbste Zerstörung wieder ran.
Die installierten Pumpen werden entweder nur die NGE 10 und 20000 oder je nach Bedarf auch nur eine der beiden und tagsüber, wenn mans sehen will zusätzlich der Bachlauf. Bei 1,2 Meter Förderhöhe wird aber die NG10000 auch nur die Hälfte bringen.......
Gruss, Lima


----------



## U.d.o (22. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Kiesfilter*

Hallo Lima,



> dass der Mulm dem Teich entnommen wird, das setz ich einfach voraus, darum haben wir mit Naturagart gebaut und die habens wohl schon einige 1000 mal gemacht.



Wo soll das Sediment denn hin, wenn es nicht durch einen Filter (zb einen Trommelfilter) entfernt wird? 

Diese Filter kommen sinnvoller Weise im Schwerkraftbetrieb vor die Pumpe, damit das Sediment nicht noch zusätzlich durch die Pumpe zerkleinert wird. Man kann sie notfalls aber auch hinter die Pumpe setzen.

Früher hat NG mit kleinen Filterkombinationen hinter der Pumpe mit unterschiedlichen Filtermedien gearbeitet, die aber für diese Größenordnung nun wirklich nicht sinnvoll sind und dazu müssen die auch noch regelmässig je nach Größe in entsprechend Intervallen aufwändig gereinigt werden. Daher hat NG vermutlich ja auch auf TF umgestellt. Siehe auch letzten NG Newsletter und schau Dir dazu den Film hier bei NG vor allem ab dem Zeitpunkt 4:50 Minuten an.  Da wird auch noch eine kleine UV Lampe vor dem Filter eingesetzt, um Schwebealgen für den Filter "greifbar" zu machen. Da wirst Du vermutlich noch ein etwas größeres Kaliber brauchen.



> Neu ist hier halt die durchgehende Ablaufrinne am Boden, aber das ändert nichts an der Gültigkeit des Zielsauggedankens.


In der Tat, das ändert nicht wirklich etwas, das ist im Prinzip nur eine etwas andere Form der Verlegung.



> Wir haben 2 Filtergräben, einmal ca. 25 Meter lang, einmal ca. 13 Meter lang, jeweils in der Mitte gehts zu den Pumpen weg. Ich geh davon aus, dass der grobe Mulm, Schlatz, was auch immer, wenn das durch die Pflanzen, die wir da im Frühling noch einbringen werden, auf den 1. Metern abfällt und zum Mittelablauf hin sozusagen immer weniger ankommt.


Genau das meine ich ja. Das Sediment wird sich ablagern und bei Deiner Größe kannst Du  den Filterteich über kurz oder lang komplett ausheben, weil er voller Sediment ist. Dazu kommt, dass ich bei Dir keinen Skimmer sehe und sich damit noch viel mehr Sediment von der Oberfläche im Teich absetzen wird.



> Ich muss mal bei Gelegenheit ausrechnen, wie viel Liter Wasser bei einem freien Ablauf durch ein Rohr mit 102 mm Durchmesser wegläuft.


In Schwerkraft betrieben bekommst Du sinnvoll so zwischen 15-20.000 Liter/h durch ein 4" Rohr.

Du sprichst von Schwerkraft, aber ohne Pumpe existiert keine Schwerkraft die Dein Wasser sinnvoll bewegt. Du hast einen geschlossenen Kreislauf und in verbundenen Gefäßen ist der Wasserstand gleich hoch (Hydrostatisches Paradoxon) Aber jetzt trag ich sicher Eulen nach Athen . 

Nur die Pumpe sorgt für den Transport des Wassers. Das Beispiel mit dem angesaugten Wasser durch den Schlauch, das automatisch weiter läuft, wird hier nicht funktionieren. Die Pumpen müssen permanent laufen, so sieht es auch NG vor.

Aber ohne Filter pumpst Du dann das evtl. doch noch angesaugte Sediment durch die Pumpen noch schön zerkleinert wieder in den Schwimmteich zurück.

Ich will Dir den wunderschön gebauten Teich nicht madig machen, aber ich denke da wirst Du früher oder später noch einen passenden Filter einbauen müssen.

Ich habe mit kleinem Filter ebenso wie Du 2008 mit NG angefangen und habe die Stufen der permanenten Erweiterung seit 2008 hoffentlich bald hinter mir :beten 
Allerdings habe ich damals auch noch 2 Kois geschenkt bekommen und mittlerweile sind es 13 Jungs und Mädels alle um die 60 bis 75 cm, die gut Dreck produzieren. Möchte sie aber nicht mehr missen.

Dir ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Dez. 2013)

*Filter*

Hallo Udo, ich versteh den Grund Deiner Aufregung nicht ganz.......
Die Sedimente werden sich hoffentlich planmäßig - wie das bei einem Naturagartsystem gedacht ist - im Filtergraben absetzen. Am Anfang das grobe Zeugs, zur Mitte hin dann die Feinanteile, was dann noch herumschwebt hoffentlich im Kiesfilter.
Und nach meinen Skizzen kommen nach dem Kiesfilter die Pumpen, das wird also alles funktionieren. Im kleineren Filtergraben ist kein Kiesfilter sondern nur Pflanzen.

Wenn ich den Gedanken der Filtergraben und Zielsaugtechnik richtig versteh, ist der Sinn der Übung, dass eben die Sedimente in den FG befördert werden. Was dort von den Pflanzen nicht aufgearbeitet wird muss man früher oder später rausschaufeln, so ist das halt.

Ein Stück Technik wie ein Kiesfilter sehe ich nur dafür gut, dass das Wasser hoffentlich meistens klar ist, ansonsten müsste man alternativ dazu eben mit Trommelfilter oder was auch immer anarbeiten.

Auch wenn man das auf den Fotos nur bei genauerem hinsehen sieht, wir haben 3 Rohrskimmer verbaut.....

Du sprichst vermutlich von kommunizierenden Gefäßen ...... und der Sinn all meiner Bemühungen betreffend Rohrführung mit möglichst geringen Durchflusswiderständen ist halt, auf dauer den Energieverbrauch gering zu halten. Natürlich fließt nur dann Wasser im Kreis, wenn auch eine Pumpe läuft. Beim Rücklauf ist es aber so, dass dieser bei ca. - 400 mm im Teich austritt, was bedeutet, dass dieser Höhenunterschied sozusagen ohne Förderleistung der Pumpe abläuft.

In der Zwischenzeit ist ja eine Woche mit Forumfunkstille vergangen ........ aber es ist zumindest der Teich voll und es sind 445 qqm . Unsere Pumpenstation werd ich über den Winter bauen. Ich hab aber einen Testlauf mit unserer Baustellenpumpe direkt aus dem Schacht des Kiesfilters gemacht, mit ein bisschen Wasserfarbe konnte man sehr schön die Funktion des Kiesfilters über die gesamte Länge nachweisen.

Also ich bin erst mal erleichtert, das Loch ist voll und nach 8 Tagen noch immer dicht, der Rest wird sich ergeben und ich werd weiter berichten.


----------



## maarkus (1. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Das wird schon funktionieren 
Ich denke auch, dass man gezielt einen Bereich "verlanden" lassen kann, den man früher, oder später säubern muss. Der Sinn liegt ja darin, den Schwimmbereich so gut es geht frei von Sendimenten zu halten.

Bekommen wir noch 1-2 Bilder? :beten


----------



## muh.gp (1. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Filter*



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Also ich bin erst mal erleichtert, das Loch ist voll und nach 8 Tagen noch immer dicht, der Rest wird sich ergeben und ich werd weiter berichten.



Das Loch ist voll???

Wo sind die Fotos???  Sehen lassen! Sehen lassen! Sehen lassen!

Glückwunsch und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Lima!
Seid 2008, nach meiner Teicherweiterung von 10 000l auf 35 000l habe ich nach den NG-System gebaut, also mit Pflanzen-Klärteich(Lavagestein), nur drei Nummern kleiner wie bei Dir.
In diesen Herbst musste ich ihn säubern, es ging einfach nicht mehr, er war voller Mulm.
Es war eine sau schwere Arbeit, Pflanzenhorste mit einen Umfang von 40cm wogen an die 40kg und keiner wird jünger.
Jetzt gibt es eine Vorfilterung, auch wenn es im Augenblick erstmal ein Filtersack ist, aber der hilft schon ungemein.Bei NG wird von einer Vorfiterung(Dreckabscheidung) nicht viel erwähnt.
Meine Meinung ist: keine Pflanze dezimiert den Mulm viel mehr ist es nur eine Umlagerung.
Die Pflanzen entziehen dem Wasser Nährstoffe und kein Mulm.
Und noch eine Verbesserung habe ich getätigt, meine Pumpe liegt nicht mehr auf den Boden(in 80 cm Tiefe) sondern in 20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, falls Partikel sich durch wurschteln, sinken sie vorher ab.

LG Ron!


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Dez. 2013)

*Sauber machen*

Hallo Ron, jetzt machst Du mir doch ein bisschen Angst! Ich war bisher der Meinung, dass im FG der Mulm/Sedimente sich über viele Jahre ansammeln bevor man da mal Schaufeln muss, bei Dir klingt das eher kurzfristig. Liegt das bei Dir eventuell an den Größenverhältnissen Teich zu FG oder die schönen Fische? Deine Pflanzenfotos lassen einen Hobbyfotografen erahnen......
Gruß, Lima


----------



## samorai (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Lima!
Eine Vorfilterung macht schon Sinn und erspart Dir eine Menge arbeit. Die Reinigungsintervalle werden sich enorm vergrößern und dem zu folge reicht es wenn man ab und zu mit einen Schlammsauger das Gröbste entfernt.
Frage doch, ganz unverbunden bei NG nach.
Mit den Fischen hast Du bestimmt Recht,"die lassen ganz schön ab".
Mit den Fotos nicht, das ist bei mir so ein Lust und Laune-Ding.
Ich war schon mal bei NG vor Ort aber vom Hocker hat es mich nicht gerade gehauen, eher war ich stellenweise enttäuscht.Da die Fotos schon Jahre lang die selben sind, denke ich die wurden kurz nach der Befüllung aufgenommen, denn ich habe im großen Becken gar nichts entdecken können, was man doch im Heft so gut sieht. Das Teichfenster war denn das Trostpflaster.
Übrigens die Einheimischen nennen NG:" Steintal".
Ich möchte Dir auch keine Angst machen, schau erst mal wie alles anläuft, und es gibt ja keine Fische bei Dir.

MFG  Ron!


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Dez. 2013)

*Vorfilter*

Hallo Ron, bisher war ich als Ingenieur schon  felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass das alles gut wird. Gründlich nachgedacht und mit NG einen guten Partner....... die Heftchen von NG lesen sich auch gut ob wohls manchmal etwas übertrieben ist.
Leider ist es so, dass auf Grund der Größe bei uns schon einiges an Technik außen rum ist, und das kann man dann nicht so einfach umbauen. Alleine dort wo die Pumpen untergebracht sind, ist ein Betonschacht, 1,5m Durchmesser und bis 2,5 m unter Wasserniveau runter, dann die Ablaufschläuche mal umzulegen, um einen Trommelfilter einzubauen ist unmöglich.
Einen Vorfilter zwischen Saugsammler und Filtergraben einzubauen geht auch nicht.
Einen Trommelfilter mal neben den FG zustellen möchte ich nicht, das wäre wahrscheinlich ein riesen Teil und kostet dann so viel wie ein Kleinwagen.
Die einzige einfache Lösung wären sozusagen auf den ersten Metern des FG Schikanen einzubauen, die dann sozusagen die Sedimente möglichst schnell ausfällen........ und das ist eigentlich das Prinzip des FG mit Pflanzen.
Wenn man alle paar Jahre den FG sauber machen muss, dann lass ich einen Kanalreinigungswagen kommen, der kostet bei uns in der Stunde 75 Euro und hat das wahrscheinlich innerhalb einer Stunde ausgesaugt.......

Aber was mich wirklich wundert: NG gibt's seit 25 Jahren, das Prinzip auch, eine ganze Branche kupfert die Ideen von NG ab, alle reden davon wie tolls dort ist und jetzt, wo ich am fertig werden bin, kommen plötzlich die Meldungen, dass das gar nicht so gut geht. Die NG-Leute können durch unmöglich 25 Jahre Märchen verkauft haben, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, so werden Firmen nicht groß! 

Ich werd jetzt ein Gläschen aufmachen und die Sache auf uns zukommen lassen.

Bis zum nächsten mal und Gruss, Lima


----------



## samorai (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

So,so!
Na dann lese doch bitte noch mal den Beitrag Nr.9 in Deinen Thread.Speziell meine ich den dritten Absatz.

MFG Ron!


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Was meinst Du? Den Beitrag vom 14.2.2011 ?


----------



## samorai (2. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Gibt es noch einen anderen Beitrag der die Nr.9 hat?
Ja,Axel schreibt in diesem, daß er schon nach 3 Jahren den FG gesäubert hat.
Wenn Du wissen willst, wie viel Mulm bei Dir ensteht dann versuch es doch mit einen Damenstrumpf oder Socken, den Du in Deinen Zielsaugschacht über die Zuführungsschläuche oder Rohre ziehst. Mit einen Einweckgummi oder Schlauchschellen befestigst, dann solltest Du genau sehen, wie stark der Mulm Eintrag ist,andere Möglichkeiten hättest Du ja nicht zur Verfügung.
Schau Dich doch mal um hier im Forum......zB. Koiteiche und ihre Filterung. Der Pflanzteich sitzt hinter der ganzen Filtermaschenerie. Also kann man sie auch, im weitesten Sinne, als Vorfilterung betrachten.
Sorry, vom Trommler habe ich nicht's geschrieben.

MFG Ron!


----------



## 4711LIMA (3. Dez. 2013)

*Filtergraben*

Hallo Ron, jetzt ist sowieso erstmal zu spät....... momentan wachsen Eisblumen und die machen erfreulich wenig Mulm. Alles Weitere wird sich ergeben und ich werd berichten.
Gruss, Lima


----------



## U.d.o (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Filter*



4711LIMA schrieb:


> Hallo Udo, ich versteh den Grund Deiner Aufregung nicht ganz.



Hallo Lima,

ich reg mich ganz sicher nicht auf, es ist doch Dein Teich 

Und zurückzum Thema, das Sediment wird von nichts abgebaut, das sammelt sich einfach nur an. Die Verlandung ist ein ganz natürlicher Prozess und dem kann man bei geschlossenem Wasserkreislauf eben nur mit entsprechenden Filtern entgegnen. Oder von Zeit zu Zeit im FG absaugen, wobei Kies im FG die Absaugung massiv behindert um nicht zu schreiben verhindert.

Die Menge an Sediment hängt ohne Tiere im Teich massgeblich von der Größe der Oberfläche ab. Da Du sehr viel Oberfläche hast ...

Zu NG, die arbeiten seit Anfang an mit Filtern hinter dem FG. Insofern hast Du nach NG Prinzip nur zur Hälfte richtig gebaut. 

Wenn man das nicht macht, pumpt man das sehr feine Sediment wieder in den normalen Teich, was natürlich die Sichtweite reduziert und letztendlich setzt sich auch dieses feine Sediment dann irgendwann und irgendwo ab. Übrigens die UV Lampe dient dazu die sehr kleinen Schwebealgen die die Sicht ebenfalls verschlechtern, zu "zerstören" und zu "verklumpen", so dass sie vom Filter aufgefangen werden können.

Aber wie Du schreibst, Du erlebst das was hier viele - auch ich - erlebt haben. Es gibt immer was zu tun und Du kannst jetzt wohl nur abwarten wie sich das bei Dir entwickelt.

Fotos würde ich übrigens auch gerne sehen.


----------



## Heidelberger (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Zunächst-ich kenne selbst NG-Bauer, die alle paar Jahre ein "paar Schaufeln" rausschaufeln müssen -hörte sich jedenfalls nicht dramatisch an und die sind zufrieden- und auch "Beitrag Nummer 9" hört sich nicht nach Klagelied an-also keine Panik! Dennoch: Vielleicht kannst du ja noch ein paar Anregungen hier aufnehmen- die Gegenargumente hören sich ja schon plausibel an (Nährstoffentzug ja, aber kein Sedimentabbau -eigentlich ziemlich logisch) -z.b. das mit deinen erwähnten "Schikanen"- wie sehen die bei dir aus?. Denkbar wäre ja einfach ein verzicht auf Bepflanzung die ersten 2m am Einlauf -so lässt sich leichter schaufeln (klar wollen die Pflanzen da auch hin, aber das kann man ja ein bisschen steuern). Oder wie hast du LIMA das geplant? Für mich als zukünftiger NG-Bauer (möchte auf jeden Fall mit Filterung, so wie NG das auch rät vor dem Einlauf in den Schwimmbereich arbeiten) auch interessant, wie du Ron das regeln willst/geregelt hast mit der Vorfilterung vor dem Filtergraben? Zu Udo: Die Schwimm/Filtergraben-Relation scheint mir auch ziemlich extrem -das sind ja nicht mal 10 Prozent Filtergraben-jedenfalls was das Volumen betrifft!?-oder stimmen deine Angaben so nicht?
Danke, Martin


----------



## anz111 (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo!
UV Lampe rein und du bringst auch noch die restlichen Mikroorganismen um, die dir dein Teich Wasser ganz um sonst reinigen. Dann noch ein Filter und noch ein Filter und das freut dann jene Firma, die dir das ganze Zeug von Anfang an eingeredet hat. 

Erkundige dich am besten bei Gewässer Biologen, die dir nicht ihre Produkte verkaufen wollen. 
Sehr schnell wir dir klar werden, wie zu viel Technik zu noch mehr Technik führt usw. 

Schaffe Platz für einige Röhrichtplanzen im ST und betreib zusätzlich das ng System. In so einem Riesenteich wird das sicher klappen. 

Mir ist immer noch rätselhaft, warum so viele nur der Technik und nicht der Natur vertrauen.

LG Oliver


----------



## Heidelberger (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Alles schön und gut -sehe das im Prinzip auch so und Lima muss sich da keine großen Sorgen machen (siehe mein Beitrag oben), aber die Frage bzw. die Entfernung des Sediments bleibt doch, insofern sind die hier gestellten Fragen nicht völlig von der Hand zu weisen und könnten doch auch weiter diskutiert werden und auch NG experimentiert und entwickelt sich ständig weiter...
Martin


----------



## Zacky (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Die Sedimentierung wird in jedem Fall auftreten, aber die Frage wäre ja - ob man diesen Verlauf raus zögert, in dem man einen einfachen Vorfilter einsetzt. Der Vorfilter nimmt jede Menge Schmutz weg und der Filtergraben kann dennoch seine Arbeit verrichten.

Man solle den anfallenden Bakterienschlamm auch nicht unterschätzen. Der trägt auch recht massig beim Verlanden  bei.


----------



## samorai (6. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Also ich sehe das so; Wenn NG den Punkt der Vorfilterung in betracht ziehen würde, oder als Neuerung einführt, legen sie sich selbst einen Strick um den Hals. Der Aufbau eines FG währe dann nicht mehr glaubhaft. Also lassen sie alles bei dem alten. Sie plädieren auf lange Reinigungsintervalle und der Macht der Pflanzen. Das hört sich doch ultimativ gut an, denn wenn man extra Arbeiten vermeiden kann, wieso denn nicht.
Dann kommt "Otto normal Verbraucher" oder auch Einsteiger und kauft,...... das zieht doch.

Zu gern möchte ich mal wissen ob es Garantien gibt und wie lange. 

MFG Ron!


----------



## 4711LIMA (8. Dez. 2013)

*Filtertechnik*

Hallo Forum, so viel Reaktion hab ich nicht erwartet......
Zuerst mal, ich glaub nach wie vor an die Richtigkeit der Naturagart-Ansätze.
Während der Bauphase hat alles immer Hand+Fuß gehabt, dann wird mein guter Mentor sicher auch danach mit Rat zur Verfügung stehen.
Ich werd auch den FG komplett mit den Pflanzen ausstatten, mir erscheint das logisch, dass wenn sich das Wasser durch ein Pflanzendickicht quälen muss, dass da auch Schwebstoffe, Sedimente, hängen bleiben. Vorläufig bleiben Fische bei uns am Grill, das sollte also auch kein Problem sein. Und wie bereits gesagt, wenn die FGs mit Mulm zugehen, werd ich mit einem Kanalreiniger das absaugen. Während der Bauphase haben wir nicht aufgepasst und den Schluckbrunnen unsere Grundwasserwärmepumpe mit Sand, Kies und Betonmilch verschlossen. Ein Pumpwagen hat das nach 1,5 Stunden weggesaugt.

Als Ingenieur würd auch erst mal sagen: technisch aufrüsten aber ich erleb in meinem Berufsleben ständig, dass die Technik auch bei größtem Einsatz auch nich ewig hält, die Natur aber länger durchhält.

Auch einem Argument, dass NG mit dem FG ein tolles Geschäft macht, kann ich nicht folgen. Ein Saugsammler kostet inclusive USt ca 150 Euro, so was möchte ich für das Geld nicht herstellen müssen, reich wird da Keiner.

Ich werd erstmal alles nach NG fertigstellen und dann kann ich über Änderungen nachdenken.

Jetzt pack ich erstmal für die letzte Dienstreise, wenn ich zurück bin, gibts die Fotos noch vor Weihnachten.
Bis dann und herzliche Grüße an Euch Teichianer, Lima


----------



## maarkus (8. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Lima,

das wird schon funktionieren. So ein großes System wird sicher stabil laufen, solange genug Pflanzen da sind. Wenn man sehr wühlig ist, bekommt man den Mulm schon in den Griff. Und wer so ein geiles Projekt stemmt, wird mit dem bisschen Mulm auch fertig  Es hilft wahrscheinlich enorm, dass du den Bodenschacht im Schwimmbereich hast. Hinterher fällt einem immer noch was auf/ein. Ist doch auf jeder Baustelle so. 
Eine gute Dienstreise wünsche ich


----------



## Geisy (15. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Lima

Sieht alles sehr gut aus bei dir und ich bin auch der Meinung das es läuft.
Laß dich nicht verunsichern, das hat man bei mir auch versucht.
Ich bin im dritten Jahr und das Wasser ist immer noch schön klar.
Genau wie von NG beschrieben setzt sich das Sediment im Filtergraben ab.
Das ist bei mir ca. 2m nach dem Einlauf und da ist im Moment ca. 5cm Mulm.
Ich schätze mal das ich in 2 Jahren dann die Pflanzen reduzieren muß und den Mulm raus holen.
Auch das ist bei NG so beschreiben das der Filtergraben alle 5-7Jahre gereinigt werden muß.
Bei mir fühlen sich auch noch 30Koi sehr wohl die ja auch noch Dreck machen weshalb es etwas schneller geht.
Ich hab auch nur einen Bodenablauf an der tiefsten Stelle und hier helfen die Koi alles was sich absetzt dahin zu schieben.
Bei ca. 85% der Teichfläche kann ich auch jetzt noch auf den hellen Putz schauen und da liegt nichts.
Dies obwohl ich nicht 1 mal die Std den ganzen Teich durch den Filter jage.
Strömmungsgeschwindigkeit im Filtergraben ist ja auch vorgegeben von NG.

Du hast viele große Bäume um den Teich und mußt sehen das du das Laub raus bekommst.

Auch ich möchte Fotos sehen wie es nun befüllt aussieht.:beten
Ist bestimmt ganz toll.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## 4711LIMA (22. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Teichianer, wie angekündigt hier nun die letzten Baubilder unseres liebevoll genannten "Loch"
Zum Ende hin gabs noch viele Kleinigkeiten zu erledigen. Wir wollten auch aussenrum noch soweit möglich sauber machen. Im Sommerschlussverkauf gabs Premiumrollrasen zum Schnäppchen Preis. Das war so verlockend, innerhalb eines Tages war die Mondlandschaft weg....
Das verfüllen der Pflanzterassen mit Sand und Kies war der letzte Kraftakt, 12 m³.


----------



## 4711LIMA (22. Dez. 2013)

*Fluten*

Das Arbeiten war bei diesen Temperaturen auch nicht mehr wirklich lustig. Bei schlappen 5°C haben wir dann noch die LED-Schweinwerfer angeklemmt, das Ergebnis war allerdings beeindruckend,

... und was kommt am Ende ... der schönste Teil: FLUTEN

Nach einigen Tagen war das Rauschen der Wasseruhr bei 445 m³ beendet und im Haus wurde es wieder still.
Ein unglaublicher Moment, Samstag früh um halb sechs war das Loch voll.
Am Sonntag bei 4 ° C nach einem Saunagang dann das Anbaden. Dafür konnte ich aber bei diesen Temperaturen keine Mitstreiter mehr begeistern.
Am Montag früh wars dann wirklich zugefroren, man kann sagen: wir sind nicht zu früh fertig geworden.
Und die größte Erleichterung: jetzt, einen Monat später und nach dem ersten Sturm kein merklicher Wasserverlust.... mir ist jetzt der letzte Findling vom Herz gefallen.

Schöne Weihnacht + Gruss, Lima


----------



## anz111 (22. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Lima!

Die Anlage ist wirklich der Hammer, nix für Wassersparer 

LG Oliver


----------



## Geisy (22. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Lima

Na ist denn schon Weihnachten?
Bei dir schon oder bei dem Anblick und nach der Arbeit.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## troll20 (22. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

:gratuliere ein wunder schöner Teich ist das geworden 
445 m³ das freut den Wasserwerker 
Jetzt heißt es leider warten bis es im Frühjahr mit den Pflanzen los gehen kann, aber wenn die erst durchstarten sieht es noch eine Nummer geiler aus.

Nun ruht euch erst mal von dem Kraftakt aus und geniest die Weihnachtszeit.
Alles gute René


----------



## walter101 (23. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

 hallo Lima,
sieht echt klasse aus,ganz schön mutig in die kalten Fluten zu steigen,ich hoffe du musst nicht auch noch für445 m³ die  Abwassregebühr bezahlen,

wünsche Euch ein frohes Fest
Walter


----------



## 4711LIMA (24. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

.... nein, wir haben einen Gartenwasserzähler installiert. Das lohnt sich bei dem Volumen.
Gruss, Lima


----------



## muh.gp (24. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Hallo Lima,

einfach nur Hammer! Mit der beeindruckendste Teich, den ich bisher gesehen habe! Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit. Da kommen einem schön wieder beängstigende Ausbaugedanken... ;-)

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## schimpjansen (24. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Gratulation das ist ein Meisterwerk ! Hut ab


----------



## maarkus (27. Dez. 2013)

Einfach nur ein Traum. Wenn ich mal baue, mach ich mir auch so ein Wassergrundstück ums Haus 
Ich hoffe, er bereitet euch sehr viel Freude in den kommenden Jahren. Wie fantastisch muss es aussehen, wenn alles angewachsen und eingelaufen ist...


----------



## chrishappy2 (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Bau eines großen Teiches*

Wahnsinn was für ein Bauprojekt..Bin Sprachlos


----------



## 4711LIMA (29. Dez. 2013)

*.....*

....... Danke für die Blumen, jetzt bin ich ja mal ausgeschlafen und wir sind alle etwas Stolz auf unser Werk


----------



## 4711LIMA (9. Feb. 2014)

*Tauchgang*

Hallo Forum, nach dem man um diese Jahreszeit ja nicht allzuviel am Teich weiterbauen kann, haben wir zumindest ein bisschen Spass gehabt und den Trockentauchanzug wieder aktiviert.
Die Unterwasserlandschaft sieht zufriedenstellend gut aus. Die Mörtelschicht auf der Verbundmatte macht auch das was sie soll, halten. 
Gruss, Lima


----------



## 4711LIMA (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Forum, unser Teich wächst - blüht - gedeit und jeder der einen Teich hat weis, dass die Arbeit nie ausgeht ....... ein Punkt, der etwas unschön ist: wir haben sehr viele __ Wasserläufer. Hat hier jemand eine Idee, wie man die Tierchen etwas reduzieren kann? Ich weis wohl, dass diese Tierchen die Larven von Steckmücken, etc. fressen, in den Abendstunden gibt's hier auch Showluftkampf wenn die Schwalben einfliegen ....  also durchaus praktisch aber mir sind die Tierchen ein bisschen zu viel.


----------



## Zacky (16. Juli 2014)

Hi Lima.

Könntest Du bitte mal ein paar aktuelle Teich Bilder zeigen. Mich würde es sehr interessieren, wie euer Teich nun schon aussieht.


----------



## troll20 (16. Juli 2014)

__ Wasserläufer werden leider von meinem Skimmer-LH gefressen und wenn man den VLCF nicht rechtzeitig lehrt sind sie ertrunken 
Den Rest holen die Orfen und __ Frösche. 

LG Rene


----------



## 4711LIMA (17. Juli 2014)

*Aktueller Zustand*
Hi Zacky, eine tolle Bilderauswahl hab ich gerade nicht zur Hand aber ein bisschen was sieht man. Wir haben vor Ostern 5 große Kisten Pflanzen von NG bekommen und dann wie üblich mit ganzem Einsatz losgelegt, das Wetter war leider bescheiden und für die Pflanzarbeiten im Wasser war ich für den Neoprenanzug durchaus dankbar.
Jetzt, 3 Monate später kann ich sagen, das meiste ist angewachsen und sieht erfreulich gut aus, auch am Uferwall wächst schon allerhand. Die Tierwelt hat den Teich total erobert, in den Flachwasserzonen gibts öfter mal Spatzenbad. Auch ein Bild von einer Schwalbe im Tiefflug anbei. Die stahlblaue Farbe, die der Teich nach dem Füllen hatte hat uns gut gefallen aber das war natürlich mit Frühlingsbeginn vorbei und erst mal hatten wir einige Wochen echt giftgrünes Wasser. Auch wenns in den Heftchen von Naturagart schön erklärt ist, wenn man vor seinem eigenen Loch sitzt und darauf wartet bis es wieder klar wird, ists doch eine lange Zeit. Im Mai, so ganz ohne grosses Irgendwas, war dann der Teich innerhalb weniger Stunden glasklar. Beiliegend auch ein Bild von unserer 1. Seerosenblüte, da sieht man wie klar das Wasser geworden ist, an dieser Stelle hats ca. 55 cm Tiefe. Aktuell bauen wir unsere Terasse, das ist ja bei dieser Grösse auch wieder eine Aktion und wenn das vorbei ist .... dann geh ich mit dem Foto mal rum.

Unterm Strich, der Teich war eine unserer besten Entscheidungen. Nach dem Morgenschwumm um 0530 bin ich schon unglaublich guter Laune.

Herzliche Grüsse, Lima


----------



## Sebb (17. Juli 2014)

hallo lima,

sieht wirklich toll aus! sehr professionell und durchdacht - und ich hoffe es funktioniert wie du es dir vorgestellt hast.
wirklich eines der beeindruckensten projekte die hier vorgestellt wurden.
ich weiß über geld spricht man nicht, aber mich würde interessieren in welcher größenordnung so ein mega projekt anzusiedeln ist.
möglicherweise wäre es ein erreichbares ziel, wenn man ein bisschen darauf hinsparen kann. wert wäre es dieses paradies allemale 

am schönsten finde ich die tollen großen steine die du verbaut hast - wirklich klasse! 
lg sebastian


----------



## 4711LIMA (21. Juli 2014)

Steine und Kosten
Hallo Sebb, Du hast recht, über Kosten wird hier kaum gesprochen ... und das bleibt wohl aus so. Ich denke auch, jeder Teich ist anders und darum ist hier fast jede Aussage falsch. Der einfachste Fall ist eine Exceltabelle machen, die geplante größe ermitteln, die Uferlänge erarbeiten und dann für diese Faktoren die Materialien aufschreiben, glattes Folienloch oder Verputz, usw. die Pflanzen sind ein geringer Kostenteil.
Dazu dann Positionen wie Pumpen, Schläuche... schlicht alles was Technik ist.
Den äusseren Eindruck, wie viel Steine, Mauern etc. kann man auch gut selber kalkulieren und planen.
Was die eigene Arbeitskraft betrifft sollte man sich nicht überschätzen, ich finde in nachhinein dass Teichbau ein echter Knochenjob ist, trotz Einsatz von Bagger, etc.. Auch NG hilft da sicher mit einer guten Materialschätzung, steht ja schon im Katalog was das kosten soll.

Die grossen Steine sind eine Sache für sich. Hier ist der Preis eher der Transport, die Tonne Stein gibts ja schon für ganz kleines Geld. Am Ende schlägt auch der Autokran beachtlich zu Buche.

Viel Spass beim Planen, der Teich ist die beste Geldanlage !

Gruss, Lima


----------



## Sebb (21. Juli 2014)

ja da hast du recht lima, aber die neugier hat mich einfach gepackt. 

ich werde mich auf jeden fall mal bei NG erkundigen, auch wenn da sachen reinspielen die ich bisher noch gar nicht so eingeplant hatte, wenn ich mal die gedanken hab schweifen lassen. dein bericht hat auf jeden fall geholfen sich mal ein bild zu machen.
für mich wird es wohl erstmal ein zukunftstraum bleiben, aber ich denke, irgendwann ein erfüllbarer.


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo Lima

Einfach nur 
ein ganz toller Teich und ein richtiges Paradies!

Ich wünsche euch, dass ihr nach all der Schufterei,
nun auch die Zeit habt in vollen Zügen zu genießen.
Und die Geduld, der Biologie, ihren Lauf zu lassen.
Bine


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Aug. 2014)

* Wasserläufer*
Guten Morgen Forum, manches erledigt sich von selbst ..... seit einigen Tagen haben wir auch grüne __ Frösche im Teich, und die Wasserläufer werden merklich weniger. Offensichtlich schmecken die hervorragend.
Wer dann zum Fressen kommt, wenns viele Frösche sind wird sich zeigen.
Gruss, Lima


----------



## Koiteich2013 (8. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Lima,

was für ein Terassenholz hast Du genommen. Wie sieht das nach einem Jahr aus ?

Wo kann man diese Fasern kaufen ?

Bin kurz vorm vermörteln. Danach ist die Terasse dran.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## 4711LIMA (8. Okt. 2014)

*Fasern und Holz*
Hallo Koi, wegen den Fasern ....... das hatte ich schon mal geschrieben, hier nochmals der Link:  www.rindler-gmbh.at Typ Fibermesh 300e3
Und das Holz haben wir von hier: http://www.holzbodenwerk.de dort den Menüpunkt Terassenholz.
Wie das nach einem Jahr aussieht weis ich noch nicht aber ich kenn die Firma weil das nicht so weit von uns weg ist und die wissen von was sie reden. Jetzt, nach ca. 4 Monat ist das Holz halt ausgebleicht aber frei von Schiefern, Fasern was auch immer.
Ich hab mit einem Freund vor 4 Jahren aus sibirischer Lärche eine grosse Terasse gebaut, sehr stabil, die Bretter aus 90x40 mm, war natürlich auch praktisch weil der Stützabstand von ca. 90 cm auch Arbeit spart. Hat nach Fertigstellung bombastisch ausgesehen. Aber jetzt hats die Bretteln halt ordentlich verzogen, sieht nicht mehr so toll aus.... er mag seine Terasse noch immer, man wird nach einige Jahren etwas milder und halt gemeinsam alt........
Diese Spannungverformungen und Verwerfungen, die hat man bei Thermoholz nicht, am besten rufst Du da an, die sagen schon was zur Sache.
Gruss, Lima


----------



## Kamilah (9. Okt. 2014)

Jetzt hab ich mich durch den ganzen Thread gelesen und jetzt...... fehlen mir irgendwie noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder 

Das ist ja wirklich ein Wahnsinnsprojekt! Da bekommt man schon irgendwie Kopfkino, wie man die eigene Pfütze erweitern könnte 
Aber so eine Anlage wird wohl leider ein Traum bleiben, schon alleine der Kosten wegen.

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, du hast eigenes Brunnenwasser? Oder heißt "Gartenwasser", dass du dafür nur eben keine Abwassergebühren zahlen mußt?
Darf ich fragen, welche Kosten das Auffüllen verursacht hat?
Und was für Pumpen hast du jetzt am Laufen?

Mich interessieren die Kosten, mit denen ein so großer Teich monatlich zu Buche schlägt.
So rein theoretisch müssten die doch mit den Jahren, in denen sich der Teich richtig "einfährt", langsam aber sicher sinken, oder sehe ich das falsch?

LG


----------



## 4711LIMA (9. Okt. 2014)

*Wasser und Pumpen*
Hallo Kamilah, 
das Auffüllen über Gartenwasser sind sozusagen nur die Wasserkosten, d.h. nach dem Hauptwasserzähler im Gebäude haben wir nochmals zusätzlich einen Wasserzähler installiert. Naja, 445 m³ Wasserkosten.
Die Pumpenleistung ist überschaubar, wir haben 3 Pumpen, wurden vom NG-Mentor ausgelegt.
1 Stück Messner ecoTEC-2 plus 10000 60 Watt
1 Stück Messner ecoTEC-2 plus 20000 155 Watt
1 Stück Messner NG10000  110 Watt
Die beiden ecoTEC-2 sind für die reine Umwälzung des Teichwassers, Förderhöhe gerade mal so über die Teichkante drüber und damit auch sehr wirkungsvoll, die 3. Pumpe ist für den Wasserfall gedacht, da war auch Förderhöhe gefragt. Falls nötig, laufen mal beide ecoTEC´s. 
Praktisch siehts so aus, dass mich der Alltagsstress in diesem Jahr recht aufgefressen hat und unser Pumpenhaus nicht fertig ist.
Die kleine ecoTEC ist provisorisch installiert und das reicht meist aus. Zusätzlich haben wir von NG für die Skimmer nochmals 2 Niederspannungspumpen aus der SKS-Serie von Naturagart - die hängen direkt an den Skimmern und man hat damit beim Einschalten sofort ein Ergebniss. Wenn die Skimmer durch den Niveauunterschied Filterggraben-Teich betrieben werden ist das sehr Träge und die Skimmerleistung gering.

Wasserverluste waren überschaubar. Manche hatten ja sehr geklagt, dass es so viel geregent hat, bei uns wars genau umgekehrt. Viele Wochen kaum Niederschlag. 2 mal hab ich gesamt ca. 15 m³ im Teich nachgefüllt, das ist bei der Wasserfläche ein Höhenverlust von ca. 30 cm übers Jahr. Gelegentlich hab ich auch mit Grundwasser nachgefüllt. Ist alles egal, es gab wegen dem Grundwasser weder mehr noch weniger Algen.

Weitere Kosten sind eigentlich nicht, ausser mal ein Pflänzchen mehr oder weniger.

Gruss, Lima


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Okt. 2014)

Hallo LIMA.

Da hat dir NG ja wenigstens mit die besten Pumpen Preis/Leistung verkauft. Die Eco Tec 2 plus habe ich auch. Noch.
Kleines Rechenexempel: unter der Berücksichtigung , dass die 20000er nur 18000m³/h leistet.
-Du hast 2 Pumpen mit 10 m³/h + 18m³/h = 28m³/h mit insgesamt ca. 215 Watt
-Die dritte Pumpe ist NG 10000 ist die etwas druckstärkere Pumpe.....10m³/h mit 110Watt für den Wasserfall.

-die vierte und Fünfte Pumpe für Skimmerchen...
-dann rennst Du um den Teich und hast Siebkörbe im Skimmerchen, die Du regelmäßig rausangeln musst?

Fünf Pumpen?????
Die teilweise (auch wenn FG und Kiesfilter davor sind, bei Skimmer direkt) das Schmutzwasser fördern und schreddern?
Mit ca. knappen 400 Watt. Auch wenn Sie nicht imer alle laufen.


Falls Du etwas Strom sparen willst, hänge dochmal die Eco Tec 2 plus 10000 an Deinen Wasserfall und messe den Stromverbrauch mit einem "Energiekostenzähler" ,und vergleiche mal den Stromverbrauch der NG 10000.

Wäre mal interessant, ob die Eco Tec 2 plus die gleiche Wasserfallleistung erbringt und trotzdem günstiger im Stromverbrauch ist.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Auch bei mir sind ca. 1cm Höhenverlust durch Verdunstung 1m³ Wasser.
Musste auch 15m³ nachfüllen.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Du hast ein echt tolles Projekt hinter Dir.
Respekt. Ich weiß (fast) genau, was dahinter steckt.
Schade, dass Du bei der NG- Filterabfolge und den geringen, teilweise wirkungslosen Saugleitungen etc. geblieben bist.

Gerade bei Deinen offensichtlichen Fertigkeiten im Metallbau wäre es für Dich ein leichtes gewesen einen Vorfilter (Trommler, Endlosbandfilter) zu bauen. in dem alle Saugleitungen direkt führen..
Dazu noch ein Luftheberchen und Rückläufe, teils durch den FG...
Ein zentraler Punkt/ Keller, Filterhaus mit zentraler Schmutzentsorgung automatisch. Zentral eine Pumpe, LH. Fertig.

Dann wären sicher 200 Watt Ersparnis drin gewesen und der grobe Schmutz wäre sofort aus dem Teich- System raus.
Bei Dir wird der "Schmutz" im Teichwasser kompostiert.

Aber das kommt für Dich leider zu spät. Der Drops ist gelutscht. Bei mir ging es mitten im Bau anders weiter zu hydraulisch sinnvollerem.
Musste ich auch erst mir erlesen.

Der Händler mit jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung hat gut gehandelt.
Glückwunsch.
-------------------------
Es gibt viele NG- Schwimmteiche, die jahrelang gut so funktionieren.
Immer je nach Fischbesatz und Schmutzeintrag von aussen.

Aber warum nicht anders bauen, Strom sparen und weniger Arbeit haben...
Ich will Dich nicht ärgern, Du hast es ja genau wie ich vorher nicht besser gewusst und, in den bunten Katalogen geblättert und von Verkäufern beraten worden.
Es wird schon gut gehen.
Dein See ist so groß, dass er sehr stabil sein wird.

Berichte bitte weiter so über:
-ie Entwicklung der Filtergräben
-die Ansaugstellen/ Rinne am Boden- wie dort die Sedimente abgesaugt werden.

Du hast ja die passende super Ausrüstung..

Kennst Du eigentlich das Video der Eistaucher mit der Schubkarre unter Wasser, Füße an der Eisdecke???




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BG_Ky-LT4s_


----------



## 4711LIMA (9. Okt. 2014)

*Pumpen*
Hallo Thorsten,
mein Wasserfall ist noch nicht fertig, das kommt nächtes Jahr wenn ich das Pumpenhaus fertig hab.
So wie sich´s momentan anfühlt reicht ja meist die kleine ecoTEC aus, die Skimmerpumpen sind die kleinsten mit 30 bzw. 50 Watt, also 60+30+50 Watt. Wenn morgens meine Damen die Haarföns anlassen ist das vermutlich deutlich mehr als die 3,36 kWh pro Tag bei ca. 20 Cent pro KWh also 0,71 Euro pro Tag. Ein Raucher verbraucht da schon deutlich mehr und es gluckert nicht.
Die Skimmer sind vollkommen unproblematisch, einmal im Monat reicht, nur wenn viel Blütenstaub ist oder als die Bauern nebenan das Getreide gemäht haben, da musste ich mal täglich ran. Und die Wasseroberfläche ist sauber.
Allerdings bei einem Garten, Haus, muss man ja immer ein bisschen was tun..... übers Jahr gesehen war allerdings der Erhaltungsaufwand des Teiches nicht erwähnenswert, vor allem macht man das ja gerne.
Was die Saugleitungen und die Absaugrinne am Grund des Teiches betrifft, da kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Die Schläuche haben ja alle 3 Zoll, das geht also gut. Dass natrülich 10 Meter neben dem Sauggitter ein Mulmpatzerl nicht mehr angesaugt wird ist auch klar, dafür wird aber immer wieder mal im Wasser rumgetobt und dann passt´s schon.

Ich bin zwar noch immer eisern morgens und Abends eine Runde am Schwimmen, iss gut für den Kreislauf aber die Runden werden jetzt bei diesen Wassertemperaturen schon deutlich kleiner und damit kommt natürlich der Mulm, was auch immer da am Boden entsteht, nicht mehr so gut in Bewegung. Das kommt dann nächsten Frühling drann.

Ich meine immer, das gute an so einem Teich ist doch, dass der Konstruktionsgedanke nicht in Richtung BlitzBlankSauber geht wie z.B. bei einem Swimmingpool, da sieht natürlich jetztes Blatt und jeder Verunreinigung unschön aus. Am Anfang hab ich auch jede geringste optische Veränderung am Grund mit Argusaugen beobachtet, heute juckt das niemand mehr.
Unter der Terasse liegen immer Schwimmflossen und ein ausrangierter Besen, wenn ich immer wieder mal in Laune war, dann hab ich halt zur allgemeinen Erheiterung AquaGymnastik gemacht, die paar Mulmecken wussten danach wieder was Sache ist.

Ich bin heute ganz zufrieden damit, dass der Technikeinsatz überschaubar ist.... wenn wer zweifelt, dann sag ich gerne: 
Sieh Dir ein Auto an. 1000 Ingenieure hab das perfekt ausgedacht aber nach 10 Jahren ist halt vieles nicht mehr so wies sein soll.....
Und dann stell dir vor was aus der tollen Technik nach 10 Jahren im Teich ist - Baustelle.

Gruss, Lima

PS.: schöner Eistauchgang, warst du da dabei?


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Okt. 2014)

Ja, da bin ich ganz bei Dir. Wir haben naturnahe Teiche. Da kann und muss nicht alles blitzeblank sein. Ein bisschen Mulm, Algen, Getier und co. darf es gerne sein.
Kahler Poolanblick wäre mir ein Greuel und zu langweilig.

Mit den 3"- Schläuchen hast Du ja noch Glück gehabt. Manche haben auch 50er verbaut. Was weiter nicht schlimm ist. Es muss halt alles passen:
Ansaugpunkte, Dimensionen der Ansaugrohre, Filterdurchlaufleistung, Pumpenleistung, Rückläufe.
Es macht keinen sinn z.B. 6Saugstellen mit 110KG und "nur" 15m³/h zu betreiben. Diese Rohre können versotten. Faustregel gilt bei DN 100 oder KG 110 ca. 10- 15m³/h in Schwerkraft.Oder ca. 0,5m/s Fließgeschwindigkeit in den Rohren.

Es geht  ja auch mehr durch, dann ist aber die notwendige Druckdifferenz und Höhendifferenz zu groß. Pumpe muss in "die Höhe" pumpen und in manchen Filterteichen geht im Pumpbetrieb der Wasserspiegel soweit runter, dass die oberste Stufe trocken fällt.
Je höher die Pumpe(n) fördern, desto weniger leisten sie.

Kannst Du gerne bei Dir überprüfen. Du hast doch vom Filterteich zum Pumpenschacht eine DN 100- Leitung??
Um wieviel sinkt der Wasserspiegel im FT, wenn die Pumpe läuft?

Je mehr Saugstellen Du schließt (in deiner sehr schönen ZST- Kiste, die allerdings nicht nötig war), deste größer muss der Höhenunterschied ST- FT- Pumpenschacht (er ist bei Dir ja im Filterteich mit dem Bodenablauf drin) werden.

Kann man in manchen Beiträgen im Forum des Verkäufers Deiner Technik(idee) nachlesen.
Genauso irgendwo im Thread "Klares Wasser" oder ähnlich schrieb jemand über "braunes Wasser". Kommentar des Moderators und Cheffes: "das könnten Huminsäuren aus dem Filtergraben sein".........also aus dem Kompost.
Ist schon eine Weile her der Beitrag und da hat es dann bei mir "Klick" gemacht.
Ich wollte auch erst hinter der ZST/ Dammdurchbruch "Filtersiebe, Kästen" einbauen um den groben Dreck aus dem FT rauszuhalten.

Alles Quatsch.

Wir pumpen alle Wasser im Kreis.
Von einem Gefäß (Schwimmteich, Filterteich, Grobfilter) in das andere.
Wo ich jetzt die Pumpe anordne/ einbaue, sollte man logisch entscheiden.

-Im Teich vor dem Filter:  Dreck schreddern, Ansaugkörbe verstopfen.......Pumpen werden auch beschädigt, blockieren.
- oder nach dem Grob- oder Vorfilter: Pumpen bekommen keine groben Partikel ab. dreck ist vorher raus.

Ich weiß- Du hast den Kiesfilter vorgebaut mit der schönen Edelstahldrainage.
Aber dieser Kies kann irgendwann zuschmoddern und muss dann ausgetauscht/ gereinigt werden.

------------------------------------------
Wenn Bei mir und anderen die Technik veraltet, dann "räume" ich den Filterkeller aus und baue das neue ein.
Das ist einfach. Wenn die Verrohrung vorher dementsprechend ausgeführt wurde.
Und bei mir demnächst der Fall nach 1 Jahr, weil ich einfach feiner vorfiltern will und weg will von 300 Watt. Weil das nicht sein muss.

Und weil ich den Trommler günstig gebraucht bekam.

Die Idee mit dem LH war vor 2-3 Jahren als ich anfing noch nicht so aktuell. Inzwischen laufen viele Anlagen so. Effektiv und sparsam. Technik und verschleißarm.

So wie Geysi kann es nat. auch gehen. LH direkt im ST an den Saugrohren und rein in den Filterteich. Der LH schluckt alles Grobe ohne Probleme.
Allerdings würde er verm. Heute auch anders bauen.

Aber das finde ich nich die technikärmste und naturfreundlichste/ Kleintierfreundlichste Variante!!

Bei Deinem verbauten Konzept ist manches besser als das Original, aber eben leider begrenzt änderbar, wenn nicht gar nicht mehr.
-----------------------------

Eistauchen: war ich nicht. Mit Flasche war ich mal vor Jahr- ups Jahrzehnten ein paar Mal unterwegs. Wegen Hausbau, Job, Familie und einigen anderen Hobby´s geht halt nicht alles.
Heutzutage bin ich gerne "Eissegeln" oder Kitesurfen. Demnächst auch wieder im Trockenanzug. Manchmal auch die ersten Meter noch durchs Eis durch.....

-----------------------------
Mich ärgert es immer wieder , wie manche ihren Kunden Dinge empfehlen, die einfach besser gehen.
Das Argument Jahrzehntelange Erfahrung zählt auch nur dann, wenn man die Leitsätze in den Katalogen selber befolgt.

Das Potential ist da. Aber solange der Absatz mit dem System von vor einigen Jahrzehnten funktioniert, muss man nicht umstellen.

Mit Filterpumpen in die Höhe pumpen oder in "Gegendruck" baut heute keiner mehr.

Leider ist es schwer oder unmöglich für "fertige Teiche" auf Grund der Verrohrung etwas im Nachhinein zu ändern, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert.

Das schlimme daran ist aber auch, dass diese Firmen sogar ihren Umsatz im Technikbereich steigern oder zumindest halten könnten, wenn Sie durchdenken würden.

Du bist das beste Beispiel.
Dein Teich hat so ca. einen guten Golf oder kleinen Audi gekostet. Ist ja auch OK.
Da wären doch locker noch 4000Euro für einen guten Vorfilter drin gewesen.

Und wenn der heute noch nicht erschwinglich gewesen wäre- dann hättest Du einen entsprechenden Filterkeller gebaut und könntest soetwas

bei Bedarf

problemlos nachrüsten.

Und ca. 1000 Euro an Kosten für die Pumpen hättest Du auch gespart.

Würdest jetzt weniger grübeln.
Sorry.
Trotzdem extrem schöner Teich. Genau das umgesetzt, was ich gleich herausgelesen habe:
Gleich so groß es geht bauen!

Think big or go Home!


----------



## 4711LIMA (9. Okt. 2014)

*??????*
Hallo Thorsten, vielleicht hast Du irgendwo zwischen den Zeilen was gelesen was ich nicht so gemeint habe ....... aber ich grüble eigentlich gar nicht, das mach ich im Büro. Für uns ist der Teich super, es läuft bestens, es war mal gelegentlich echt Giftgrün aber das war nicht lang und wenn man das mal so liest über die Algen dann ist das auch verständlich. Wir hatten heuer aber auch schon viele Wochen wos echt glasklar - eigentlich fast zu viel klar war..... weist schon, nette Strumpfhose ist manchmal hübscher als alles im Blick.
Aber mal zum Praktischen: für mich war sicher die technische Herausforderung und der Knochenjob auch interessant aber es ist nicht mein Ziel, an dem Teich ständig rumzubauen. Es funktioniert, passt. Wenn man ständig die neueste technische Errungenschaft haben will, brauchst auch keinen PC, kein Auto, kein nix kaufen, weil da gibst jede Woche was besseres.
Und mal ehrlich, ist das nicht schön wenn so ein Teich in der  Abendsonne liegt, rundum wachsen die Pflanzerl........ was juckt da eine Pumpe auf oder ab. Und unterm Strich, die NG-Truppe hat schon sehr gut gepasst, schade dass die soweit weg sind sonst hätten wir sicher ab und an ein Pils geköpft.
Gruss, Lima


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Okt. 2014)

Ja, das Beste ist den Teich einfach genießen.
Das kannst Du auch ruhig.
Filtergraben/ Pflanzenfilter ala NG ist eine gute Idee und funktioniert.

Da ist es mir auch schnuppe, ob ich 0,25m oder 2,5m weit durchs Wasser blicken kann.
Den Fischen ist es sicherlich mit 0,25 auch natürlich angenehmer, wenn Sie der __ Reiher nicht gleich so sieht und egal ist es Ihnen auch, ob wir das Wasser links oder rechtsrum kreiseln lassen.


----------



## duri (19. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Lima 

Einfach toll dein Teich sag mal wie groß ist den der ?

Ich hätte da noch eine frage an dich hast du die VM von NG bis ganz oben verputzt ich hab gelesen das es nicht empfolen wird ad es nicht Frost sicher ist.

Gruß
Duri


----------



## 4711LIMA (20. Apr. 2015)

Guten Morgen Duri, Du hast schon recht, NG empfiehlt, dass die oberste Pflanzstufe, so ab ca. - 20 cm nur mit Ufermatte belegt und nicht verputzt wird. Uns hat das aber nicht gefallen, darum sind wir sozusagen auf unser Risiko etwas andere Wege gegangen. Wir wollten einen eher formalen Randabschluss. Wenn man bei einem grossen Teich umlaufend einen Uferwall baut, dann die Folie sozusagen als Kapillarsperre wieder im Boden versenkt und wieder aufsteigen läst, dann sollte das schon aus optischen Gründen ca. 1 Meter Breit sein ..... naja, wir haben ca. 150 Meter Küstenlinie, das wären also 150 m² Grundfläche die dafür benötigt werden und das wollten wir uns zu gunsten der Teichfläche sparen.
Wir haben die Folie mit der Verbundmatte mit einem stark gelochten Edelstahlband umlaufen angeschraubt. Die Öffnungen im Edelstahlband dienen auch als Putzträger. Nach 2 Wintern mit Frost, der letzte Winter ca. 3 Wochen mit -10°C, gibts noch keine aufregenden Schäden. Risse werden aber sicher kommen, ich denke, um so mehr Risse umso besser, weil dann bei Frost die Sache sich besser bewegen kann.
Beim Verputzen kann man wie immer viel falsch machen, die ersten Bereiche haben wir sozusagen  bis ganz nach oben gezogen, was zu einem sehr dünnen Mörtelauslauf führt. Besser ist es, wenn man ca. 2 cm von der Oberkante weg nochmals einen horizontalen Abriss macht, es ist deutlich stabiler.
Das Verschrauben hatte natürlich seinen Reiz, weils einen sauberen Abschluss ergab. Bei so einem grossen Loch ists schon gut, wenn beim Verputzen gar nichts mehr verrutscht.
Ich würd´s heute wieder so machen, in 5 Jahren hat vielleicht der Frost die Meinung geändert.
Gruss, Lima


----------



## duri (20. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Lima

Danke für deine schnelle und ausführliche Antwort ich denke wir werden auch bis ganz oben Verputzen eventuell werden wir den Abschluss anders machen sind noch am grübeln 
Was habt ihr den für Eisenoxid genommen war das Braun oder Gelb, die Kunststofffasern hast du in Österreich bestellt hab gestern eine Anfrage gesendet hoffe die verkaufen auch an Private.

Gruss
Duri


----------



## 4711LIMA (21. Apr. 2015)

GuMorgen Duri, wir hatten von der Putzmasse ca. 0,4% Farbe beigemengt und das war dan 50/50 Gelb bzw. Braun. Ich mein ich hab noch was über, wenn´s soweit ist, räum ich gern das Lager aus. Etwas später sieht man das Thema Putzfarbe etwas entspannter, man sieht ja nichts, nur der oberste Bereich.........
Gruss, Lima


----------



## ick86 (22. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Lima, auch wenn es schon häufig gesagt wurde, möchte ich dir nochmals zu deinem See gratulieren. Ein sensationelles Projekt hast du da realisiert. Besonders beeindruckt hat mich dein Spagat zwischen der erforderlichen Technik und dem Vertrauen auf die natürlichen Prozesse. Ich denke auch, dass die beste Technik die ist, die man weggelassen hat. Man erkennt auf jeden Fall die Handschrift des Ingenieurs.

Nun aber zu meiner Frage:

Hast du dich beim Vermörteln an den Ablauf von Naturagart gehalten? Also erst dünn einschlämmen und dann nass in nass dick drüber oder bist du direkt dick drauf gegangen? 


Mit freundlichem Gruß 

Dennis


----------



## 4711LIMA (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Dennis, die Angaben von NG machen Sinn weil sozusagen alles schon mal erprobt wurde ..... man baut ja auch nicht testweise ein Haus mit neuem Material oder hält sich beim Kochen gar nicht an die Anleitung.
Das Einschlämmen führt einfach gesagt zu einer besseren Verbindung/Haftung mit der Verbundmatte. Bei ebenen Flächen ist das alles nicht so wichtig, aber wenn man einen Unterwassersteilhang hat, so wies bei uns der Fall war ist das schon ein wichtiges Thema. Der kritischste Moment ist sozusagen wenn der Putz noch weich ist... stellt Dir vor, das rutscht weg wie ein Schneebrett, dann hast den ganzen Patz im Loch liegen und wie soll das dann wieder raus?
Was die Angaben von_ Dick drüber_ betrifft, es soll natürlich schon mindestens 20 bis 25 mm sein, so habe ich das in Erinnerung. Ich bin aber überzeugt, wir haben auch Stellen, da ists doppelt so Dick, ist ja keine glatte Hauswand und verputzt hab ich in meinem Leben nur das eine mal. 
Also viel Spass beim Verputzen..... ist gut für die schlanke Linie!

Gruss, Lima


----------



## maarkus (22. Mai 2015)

Wenn wir schon dabei sind, hast du eventuell auch neue Bilder? Kann mich nicht satt sehen


----------



## duri (23. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Lima

Danke für dein Angebot der Putzfarbe wie viel hast du den da noch über, ich werde wenn das Wetter mitspielt so in ca. 2 Wochen verputzen laut NG würde ich ca. 22kg Farbe brauchen.
Falls du noch so viel überhast würde ich dein Angebot gern in Anspruch nehmen, was würdest du den dafür haben wollen und wie schaut mit Versand auch?

Ich hätte aber noch ne Frage an dich da du ja Erfahrung damit hast  wir wollen an Rand des Teiches Pflanzen setzen und da wollte ich mal wissen ob das so gehen würde wie es am Foto zu sehen ist.

Ach das Grüne ist die Ufermatte 

Gruß
Duri


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo Duri, was die Farbe betrifft muss ich leider zurückrudern, das ist nur noch eine kleine Menge die vermutlich für unseren Bachlauf nicht ausreichen wird.
Ich bin kein Fachberater.... aber im ersten Moment würd ich mal sagen dass das so nicht geht. Das sieht mehr nach Steilhang aus. Die Saugwirkung der Ufermatte ist begrenzt, d.h. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Ufermatte bis dort wo Du _Uferband_ schreibst durchfeuchtet ist, d.h. kein Feucht kein Wachsen von Pflanzen.
Auch die oberste Unterwasserterasse ist zu tief. Geh mal in die Natur raus, sowas siehst Du nicht und wenn, willst Du die Pflanzen haben die dort wachsen? NG schreibt in diversen Heftchen ein Teichprofil was gut ist. Wenn die oberste Etage so flach ist, dass es nur ein bisschen Wasser hat, dann kannst Du dort ich sag als Nichtbiologe _sichtbare Pflanzen_ ausbringen, etwas was aus dem Wasser schön raussteht. Bei 40 cm Wassertiefe wolltest Du was Pflanzen??

Gruss, Christian


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Mai 2015)

Bilder wies grad ist.....
Hallo Maarkus, hier ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Morgen. Die letzten 3 Wochen ist die Natur ja mit echtem Schwung gekommen. Den Teichboden hab ich jetzt einmal schlammgesaugt, ist wieder alles wie Neu. Die Terrasse, die wir letztes Jahr gebaut haben passt, hat sich gut gehalten, die Bretter sind halt jetzt Silberlook.
Ein grosses Flugtier wohnt auch bei uns. Den Uferwall haben wir erst kürzlich mit der Ufermattensaat bepflanzt, das dauert wohl noch ein bisschen aber leben ist schon drinn.
         
Gruss, Lima


----------



## duri (23. Mai 2015)

Ok danke für die Antwort ich werde das noch mal überdenken müssen, aber der Übergang vom Uferband auf die Erste Terrasse ist ca 10 cm kann sein das das auf der Zeichnung höher ausschaut nur die Ufermatte würde ich bis in die 50 cm Tiefe geben müssen werde aber trotzdem mal bei NG nachfragen 

gruß
Dariusz


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Mai 2015)

LIMA:
Sieht Klasse aus.
Hast Du extra Stahl-Abstandshalter für das Abdeckfließ ausgelasert und gebaut??

Ich habe auch gerade die Ufermatte mit der Samenmischung von NG am 12.05. eingesät und warte....
Da hatte ich es einfacher mit dem Abdecken durch die Trittsteine auf dem Wall.

So richtig keimt noch nix...Abwarten..
-------------------------------------

Eine Frage zu den Saugfallen von NG am Boden - falls Deine dort bestellt sind und nicht selbstgebaut:

Die originalen Rahmen sind aus Aluminium...Dir brauche ich wohl nicht erklären, was mit Aluminium unter Wasser passiert- zumal ph leicht über 7 zu erwarten ist.
Hattest Du auch die Rahmen als Blubberblasen im Eis abgebildet- oder zeigen sich Korrosionserscheinungen??
Siehe hier http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...inter/19749-hat-jemand-eine-erklaerung-dafuer

Danke


----------



## 4711LIMA (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo ThorstenC, die Abstandshalter sind gelasert und über ein Kunststoffrohr verbunden. Eine stabile Konstruktion über 6 Wochen erschien mir angemessen und es war auch schnell fertig. Danach kann man die Blechteile zur Abdeckung vom Frühbett verwenden oder dem Schrotthändler vermachen.
Die Absaugrinnen sind bei uns durchgehende Edelstahlwannen. Der Urgedanke weil eigentlich wie eine ACO Rinne wie mans aus der Entwässerung im Bauwesen kennt.
Allerdings war dann am Ende die Edelstahlwanne die bessere Wahl. Seitlich bereits Anschlüsse für die Saugschläuche vorbereitet und umlaufend ein Anschluss für die Verbundmatte. Der Innenraum ist sehr glatt, dadurch lagert sich dort auch nichts wesentliches ab, d.h. ich hab auch gar keine Spülleitungen. In meinem Beitrag 38 sieht man das.
Gruss, Lima


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Mai 2015)

Danke.

Es war mir nochmals ein Vergnügen Deine BauDoku durchzusehen.
Habe Deine Rinnen und ZST gefunden.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bau-eines-großen-teiches.30341/page-4
Sieht alles sorgenfreier aus als das Original.

Der Filterteich ist mit den Aufkantungen auch super geworden- ich hatte beim Vermörteln übrigens die gleiche Idee.
Ingenieure.....

Auch wenn es bei Dir leider nicht mehr in das System passt und auch nicht unbedingt muss- bau doch bitte einfach so den perfekten Trommelfilter oder Endlosbandfilter in Edelstahl.....nur zum Spaß.
Testlauf gerne in meinem Filterkeller.

Beim mir setzt sich trotz Vorfilterung vor dem Filterteich in diesem in  -60 und -90cm teilweise schwarzer Schlamm ab.
Wie sieht es bei Dir aus?


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Forum, jetzt ist auch bei uns der Winter eingekehrt....... ein kleiner Neujahrsgruss 2016


----------



## 4711LIMA (21. Jan. 2016)

*Terassenbau - Grundgestell*
Die Frage kam ja schon mal was aus der Terrasse geworden ist, gebaut wurde die schon 2014, aber das Fotos sortieren ist immer so eine Sache......hier nun ein paar Bilder

Das Grundgestell haben wir aus Konstruktionsprofilen gemacht, am günstigsten fährt man dabei, wenn man 6-Meterstäbe verwenden. Schneiden kann man diese Profile selbst mit einer Kappsäge und gleichem Blatt wie später die Holzbeplankung. Die Verbindung zwischen den Profilen und als Auflager für die Beplankung ein AluTrapezprofil aus Blech.
Alles mit Edelstahlschrauben verbunden. Für den Höhenausgleich hab ich Meterware von Gewindestangen M16 genommen und diese jeweils auf die passende Länge abgeschnitten. Am Gebäude hab ich die ganze Konstruktion mit Aluwinkel angekoppelt, damit das ganze nicht von selbst zu wandern beginnt. Mit dieser flexiblen Gestaltung konnte wir auch den Z-Förmigen Grundriss der Terrasse gut an den windschiefen Gebäudegrundriss anpassen. An den Aluprofilen haben wir die verschiedenen Klemmdosen für Lampen, etc. ebenfalls gut aufhängen können. Umlaufend auf der sichtbaren Aussenseite wurde das Ganze dann mit einer lackierten Schürze abgeschlossen.


----------



## 4711LIMA (21. Jan. 2016)

*Terassenbau - Beplankung*
Bei der Beplankung haben wir uns für Thermoholz entschieden, Holz wollten wir haben, soll möglichst lange halten und nicht splittern, da war das die beste Wahl, noch dazu wo hier im Nahbereich ein Herstellerwerk ist. Die Holzplanken wurden mit Edelstahlplättchen zwischen den Fugen unsichtbar verschraubt, nur in einigen Sonderfällen waren sichtbare Schrauben nötig. Wir wollten aussen umlaufend ein Längsbrett was sich auch gut realisieren lies. Am Ende haben wir alles noch einmal mit wasserlöslicher Imprägnierung eingelassen und das ein Jahr später nochmals wiederholt.
                       
Und wie bei jedem Werk gabs natürlich bei Fertigstellung den nötigen Zaubertrank...


----------



## 4711LIMA (21. Jan. 2016)

*Terassenbau - 2 Jahre später*
ist noch alles Bestens, aber wie im echten Leben halt etwas später mit Silberlook.....


----------



## 4711LIMA (21. Jan. 2016)

Grundriss
Diese Frage kam auch schon mal, das was sozusagen unser Bauplan, der der Realität sehr nahe kommt


----------



## maarkus (23. Jan. 2016)

Meinen Neid hast du  Mein Lieblingsprojekt hier im Forum. Sorry Jungs und Mädels 

Wie funktioniert es mit der ganzen Pumpen-/Filteranlage?


----------



## 4711LIMA (24. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Maarkus, ja, Du bist wirklich ein treuer Fan unseres _Lochs_  .....
Das mit den Pumpen funktioniert zufriedenstellend. Ich hab das weiter vorne schon mal detailliert beschrieben was verbaut wurde. Ich muss allerdings zu meiner Schande gestehen, es sieht sehr unordentlich aus. Ich hab 2015 im Sommer endlich den Bachlauf fertig gemacht, meine Frau konnte die schwarze Baufolie und die grünen Sandsäcke nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr sehen. Im Zuge des Bachbaues hab ich die Pumpen provisorisch angeschlossen und in den Schacht geworfen, Deckel drauf......
Die beiden Filtergräben funktionieren gut, die Pflanzen dürften etwas größer werden, aber da nehme ich an, das 2016, das 3.Jahr, sich einiges tun wird.
Gruß, Lima


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Mai 2016)

... Zeit, hier wieder mal was zu berichten.....
Letztes Jahr, mitte April habe ich begonnen, den Uferwall zu bepflanzen. Mit der geschwungenen Linienführung musste eine einfache Lösung für die Schutzabdeckung her und das möglichst stabil, da hier bedingt durch die grossen, angrenzenden Äcker manchmal echter Sturm über den Teich fegt. Und die Abdeckung sollte ca. 6 bis 8 Wochen gut halten.
Zum Bepflanzen habe ich die Ufermattensaat von NG verwendet. Es gibt 2 Bereiche, einmal etwas schmäler und einen begehbaren Wall. Für beide Bereiche hab ich mir als Blechniker Rippen aus dünnem Blech gemacht und diese dann wie einen Tragflügel mit Installationsrohren der länge nach mit Kabelbinder verbunden - damit war die Aktion auch nach 2 Stunden schon erledigt.....
 
Damit mans besser verteilen kann habe ich die Saat mit feinem Sand vermischt
   
Blechrippen aufgestellt und mit InstaRohr verbunden
     
.. und mit der dünnen weissen Folie von NG abgdeckt


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Mai 2016)

... und danach der breitere, begehbare Uferwall...
 
dafür hab ich dann auch eine breitere Blechrippe gemacht...
   
... und auch wieder mit InstaRohr verbunden und abgdeckt
     
... und jetzt warten was die Saat macht


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Mai 2016)

Gute 8 Wochen später und nach einem ausgewachsenen Frühlingssturm durften wir uns über viele unbekannte Pflänzchen freuen, die Geduld und gute Abdeckung hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Mai 2016)

Uferwall, 1 Jahr später, Ende Mai 2016, unterm Strich kann man sagen, die Ufermattensaat ist gut aufgegangen, wichtig ist ein guter Schutz während der Aussaatzeit. Allerdings wenn hier jetzt jemand wissen will, welche Pflänzchen hier aufgegangen sind, da muss ich passen


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Mai 2016)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> die Ufermattensaat ist gut aufgegangen


Sieht doch richtig gut aus ! 


4711LIMA schrieb:


> welche Pflänzchen hier aufgegangen sind, da muss ich passen


Dann mal ran !! Die die Ahnung haben ! Hätt auch gern gewusst , was da blüht ??


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

eins muß man dir lassen, wenn du was machst dann richtig. Das ist wahrscheinlich die profesionellste Saatabdeckung die je gebaut wurde. Respekt!


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Mai 2016)

Morgen Rpland, danke für die Blumen Für mich als Blechniker war das der einfachste Weg ....... Und bei dem Sturm, den wir bei der Halbzeit hatten wäre weniger stabil  sich am Acker vom Nachbarn gelegen. Ich vermute, es wächst auch deshalb so gut darunter, weil da Platz war, gutes feuchtes Klima


----------



## jolantha (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lima, 
ich hab ja lange nicht bei Dir reingeschaut ( schäm ) , abr es lohnt sich wirklich. 
Ist ganz toll geworden, gefällt mir


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Mai 2016)

Also das rosa blühende müsste die __ Kuckuckslichtnelke sein.


----------



## 4711LIMA (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo Roland, da hast Du recht, sieht aus der Nähe wirklich so aus. Ausserdem hab ich da mal 3 Pflänzchen Mittagsblume hingesetzt, die hätten´s zwar gerne heiss und trocken aber sind trotzdem gut aufgegangen.


----------



## 4711LIMA (28. Mai 2016)

Und hier der neueste Schrei: *Wohnskimmer*

 
erstaunlich ist dabei, obwohl kein Sieb eingebaut ist, verschwindet der Frosch bei Annäherung im Rohr und taucht auch problemlos etwas später wieder auf, ein echter Strömungsschwimmer.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Mai 2016)

Bei dem Fleckenmuster würde ich sagen dein Frosch ist eine Kröte
https://www.nabu.de/tiere-und-pflanzen/amphibien-und-reptilien/amphibien/artenportraets/10662.html


----------



## 4711LIMA (29. Mai 2016)

Bei mir sind's erst mal alles __ Frösche und wer weis, vielleicht auch noch eine Prinzessin, 4 hab ich ja schon zu Hause


----------



## 4711LIMA (30. Mai 2016)

gestern hatten wir einen ausgesprochen schönen Badesonntag und damit das Wasser nicht überhitzt, Abkühlung mit Eis
View: https://youtu.be/kKnQo6ah_tw


----------



## Geisy (30. Mai 2016)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> vielleicht auch noch eine Prinzessin, 4 hab ich ja schon zu Hause


Meerjungfrauen finde ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## jule (30. Mai 2016)

Hat denn alles die "Abkühlung" heil überstanden? Es kamen in manchen Teilen Deutschlands ja richtig große Eisklumpen vom Himmel  zum davonlaufen das Wetter...  aber selbst vor dieser miesen Kulisse ist dein Teich ein Traum


----------



## 4711LIMA (30. Mai 2016)

Leider haben die Pflanzen etwas gelitten und das Unkraut ist gestählt hervorgegangen, aber das wird schon wieder


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Juli 2016)

Der Bachlauf
Im Frühling 2015 hat meine heimische Regierung beschlossen, dass der Anblick der schwarzen Baufolie mit den grünen Sandsäcken ausreichend lange angedauert hat und es jetzt Zeit wird, den Bachlauf zu bauen ....


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Juli 2016)

Die Grösse des Bereiches war ja schon während der Bauphase festgelegt worden, allerdings ist die Herstellung eines natürlichen Bachlaufes schon in Gedanken eine schwierige Sache. Der breite Einlaufkeil, der während der Bauphase des Teiches gebaut wurde hätte wohl einen Wasserbedarf der Niagarafälle gehabt, damals wusste ichs noch nicht besser und so konnte das nicht werden.
Ich hab mich daher entschlossen, die Stützmauer im Bereich des zukünftigen Baches zumindest auf 2 Steinreihen hoch zu schliessen.
       
Danach kam der Versuch, irgendwie 2 Wasserstufen darzustellen
   
Der Auslauf in den Teich soll durch den Boden des untersten Beckens wie ein kleiner Wasserfall werden, geplante Wassermenge Pumpenseitig ca. 6 m³/h.
Den Bodeauslauf hab ich mir als Blechniker selbst gebaut. Ganz unten eine Eben aus Folie, Reste hatte ich ja genug.
 
Daruaf kam die Auslaufschale, an der Vorderkante 2 Stockschrauben damit man das auch später nochmals Waagrecht nachjustieren kann.
 
Darüber hab ich dann die Stützmauer geschlossen
   
Und zu guter letzt oben noch mals ein Blechdeckel mit dem Einlauf. Die Bodenkonstruktion ist damit vom Auslaufbecken mechanisch entkoppelt, da geh ich einfach davon aus, dass sich das bei Frost nicht gleich verzieht.


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Juli 2016)

Nach einigem Grübeln hab ich mich entschlossen, auf die Herstellung eines optisch natürlichen Baches zu verzichten. Was die Natur 1000 Jahre lang gemacht hat, kann man nicht so leicht authentisch nachbauen. Der Plan war daher, ein Becken zu bauen, darin einige Steine und Stromschnellen, die Innengestaltung des Beckens kann man später durch weitere Steine, etc. immer erweitern oder verbessern.

Für den Rand dieses Beckens hab ich aus Edelstahl so eine Art Hering hergestellt, ca. 40 cm lang, und diese oben mit einem Kantenschutzband verbunden.
Dadurch bekommt man gut einen Eindruck, wie das mal aussehen wird.

   
Als das mal klar war, den Rand mit trockenem Mörtel zu einem Wall ausgebildet und fertig war die Beckenkontur

   
Danach alles mit Schutzvlies auskleiden. Das Bild ist allerdings keine Augenweide - ich hab hier die Reste und Versuchsstücke aus der Teichbauphase verbaut, das musste mal weg.....
 
Danach wie bei einem echten Teich die PVC-Folie rein, auch hier Resteverwertung
Ganz oben bei dem weissen Findling der Wassereinlauf und hier auch der erste Wasserfall, bin gespannt ob das funktionieren wird weil Testlauf hab ich keinen gemacht.   
Hier sieht man die Fertigstellung des oberen Bachlaufes, verputzt und etwas Kies in den feuchten Mörtel geworfen.


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Juli 2016)

Als nächstes der Anschluss der Folie an den Bodenauslauf, die untere Bodenblechplatte mit Innotec eingestrichen, angedrückt und den oberen Rahmen mit Edelstahlnieten nach unten verbunden - ich wüsst ja nicht, wie ich ohne Blech leben könnte
   
Und hier die letzten Reste der Verbundmatte von NG, nach so vielen m² Teich weis man ja wies geht.......
    
und wieder in den feuchten Mörtel ein paar Hände gewaschenen Kies
 

Der 1. Testlauf des Wasserauslaufes in den Teich, passt so.
  
Die Steile Böschung in der Bachlaufmulde musste ich irgendwie abfangen, dazu hab ich ein Stück Blech gemacht was man direkt in den Boden stecken kann und jeweils zwischen der Stützmauer und den Treppensteinen angedübelt. Der Rost kommt von selbst. Damit hatte ich saubere Pflanzterassen.

 
Meine Damen hatten sofort nach Fertigstellung mit dem grünen Daumen zugeschlagen
 
Zu guter letzt hab ich vom 2. Findling weg noch ein Stück von einer Holzdachrinne eingebaut, sollte damit genug gegluckere sein.


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Juli 2016)

so siehts dann aus Fertig aus, alles gut.
    
Im unteren Bereich hab ich noch einen kleinen Meander mit 2 Pflanznischen im Bach eingebaut
      
Ich denke, wenn ich mal Zeit hab und einen schönen Stein finde, kann man da immer was dazu Mörteln


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Juli 2016)

Ein Jahr später hat sich alles gute verwachsen, der Uferwall blüht heuer im ersten Frühling wunderbar. Nur die schöne schwarze Baufolie ist nicht mehr da
           
Gestern Abend..........


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Juli 2016)

Damit bin ich mit meinen Berichten in der Jetztzeit angelangt und dies wird wohl bis auf weiters mein letzter Beitrag sein.
Zu guter letzt will ich Euch diese Bild nicht vorenthalten...... aufgenommen vor nicht all zu langer Zeit am Brennersee.
  

.....

Tschüss


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Juli 2016)

Da hast du aber Glück mit den Meerjungfrauen, meine hätten sich die grünen Säcke nicht so lange angeschaut. Alles toll gemacht und wie ich dich kenne funktioniert es auch.


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. Juli 2016)

Morgen Roland, ja, Du hast recht, es funktioniert Das einzige was ich irgendwann mal bei einem Umbau machen werde ist, für den Bachlauf so eine Art Schaumfänger bauen. Wenn ich morgens schwimme dann stören mich die Schaumblasen


----------



## jolantha (4. Juli 2016)

Einfach nur schön , Dein Seeeeeee !!


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. Juli 2016)

Anne, vielen Dank für Dein Lob, dass ehe ich als wertvoll an


----------



## 4711LIMA (17. Okt. 2016)

...... ein ausgesprochen schönes Wochenende, das Wasser ist klar - was will man mehr. Es gibt sozusagen nichts zu berichten außer ein paar wirklich bunte Lichtblicke


----------



## 4711LIMA (19. Nov. 2016)

Das Jahr ist fast zu Ende und langsam kommt bei uns die Eiszeit. Dieses Jahr haben wir die Pflanzen kaum zurück geschnitten. Es sieht im Winter etwas lebendiger aus wenn noch ein paar vertrocknete Stengeln aus dem Wasser schauen.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (21. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Lima,

Dein mit Granitköpfen ummantelter Sandbereich, macht der Dir bei Wind Sorgen?
Könnte mir vorstellen das einiges an Sand in den Teich gelangt oder?
Ich selber habe mir eine kleine Sandarea im Bereich meiner Hütte angelegt.
Davor verläuft noch der Holzsteg. Ich lieg ca. 30 cm unterhalb des Steges und überlege 
ob ich den Bereich anheben kann. Hast Du Maurerkies oder Füllsand genommen?
Wird es da windtechnisch einen Unterschied geben. Für die Füße hätte man den ja möglichst 
fein.

Gruß

heiko


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Heiko, in meinem Beitrag #40 sieht man ein bisschen wie die Folie zwischen den beiden Steinen eingezogen ist. Wichtig war dabei, dass ich zur Verbindung der beiden Steinreihen Bolzen mit breitem Kopf an beide Steinreihen angeschraubt habe, dass hat das ganze durchs ausbetonieren sehr gut verbunden, bis heute ist in dem Bereich trotz einigen Minusgraden kein Riss aufgetreten. Wichtig ist die Neigung wies ins Wasser reingeht. Bei uns ist ca. nach 1 Meter nochmals ein Steinmäuerchen und dann beginnt das tiefe Wasser. Die Neigung ist meine ich ca. 5 Grad, ich würde es heute sogar noch flacher machen. Der Doppeleinzeiler muss so gebaut sein, dass er möglichst im Bereich des höchsten Wasserstandes liegt, zu niedrig ist gar nicht gut weil Wasser ausläuft und zu hoch sieht nicht so schön aus. Außerdem muss die Steinreihe möglichst in der Neigung des geplanten Sandbettes sein, nur dann sieht das so leidlich natürlich aus.
Die vordere Steinbegrenzung im Wasser ist so gebaut, dass die Sandbank sozusagen eine große Mulde bildet, ca. 15 cm tief ist also der Sand eingefüllt. Wir haben ganz normalen Sand genommen wie für alle Pflanzterrassen und auch die Sandbank selbst.

Wind und Strömung sind eine schwierige Sache, bei uns ist manchmal wirklich schwerer Sturm, meistens auf die Sandbank zu. Der Sand wird dann durch die Wellen etwas von den Steinen zurückgezogen, es entsteht so eine Art Stufe, ca. 1 bis 2 cm hoch. Das ziehe ich dann mit dem Rechen bei Gelegenheit wieder hoch, ca. 3 mal im Jahr braucht die Sandbank sowieso ein bisschen Pflege, Unkraut wächst überall und wenn man da nicht nachgeht ist die Insel begrünt. Unsere Kinder sind schon so groß dass die Sandschaufeln verschwunden sind, die Insel wird sozusagen nur noch vom letzten Kind (Hund) umgegraben.

Die Insel ist ein guter Platz, abends mal ums Feuer sitzen und die Füße in den Sand stecken, dass ist wirklich gut.
Ich würds wieder so machen


----------



## Koiteich2013 (23. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Lima,

also hast Du keine nennenswerte Verwehung von Deinem Sand?
Ich werde mir dann mal im Frühjahr schönen weißen Sand besorgen.
Ist einfach ein schönes Gefühl wenn man mit seinen Füßen auf den warmen Sand läuft.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. Dez. 2016)

.. sieht man mal davon ab, dass man nicht wirklich Schwimmen kann, hat der Winter und Frost schon auch seinen besonderen Reiz.
Schönen Tag an alle glücklichen Teichbesitzer !


----------



## 4711LIMA (7. Mai 2017)

Langsam kommt bei uns auch der Frühling
     
Die ersten Wasserpflanzen strecken die Köpfe raus. Die Seerosen brauchen vermutlich noch 2 Wochen. Unser Christbaum von 2022 hat seinen ersten harten Winter auch überlebt


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Unser Christbaum von 2022


----------



## 4711LIMA (7. Mai 2017)

Ja, ich hab manchmal echt langfristige Pläne


----------



## 4711LIMA (3. Juni 2017)

Guten Morgen!
Ich sammle hier mal die Antworten aus PN, ich kann dort keine Fotos hochladen .......

Die Verrohrung vom Skimmer und Bodenabsaugung ist in 3" bis zum Saugkasten, längster Schlauch ca. 11 Meter
Vom Filtergraben zu den Pumpen ist alles in 4" verlegt, längster Schlauch ca. 18 Meter.
Die Pumpe aus dem grossen Filtergraben hat 20 m³/h
Die LED-Schweinwerfer hatte ich selbst gebaut.
Die Skimmer würde ich wieder so verbauen, bei der Auswahl sehe ich das Hauptaugenmerk auf möglichst geringem Spaltmass zwischen Schwimmkörper und Standrohr weil dadurch der Wirkungsgrad besser ist. Da wo es technisch geht würde ich heute, weil eine so gute Idee, die Lösung vom Trampelkraut mit Flachskimmer direkt in den Saugkasten wählen.

Der Winter war dieses Jahr lang und sehr kalt, der Frühling auch nicht viel angenehmer.
     
Dem entsprechend der Pflanzenwuchs im Teich sehr zögerlich. Das war wohl auch der Grund, warum erst mal mehr Algen als sonst was zu sehen war. Die Algenblüte ist nun vorbei und alles blüht und macht. Obige Bilder hab ich heute morgen geknipst, das Wasser ist so leidlich klar, bei den Stufen hats eine Wassertiefe von ca. 80 bis 100 cm. Im Filtergraben ist das Wasser auch relativ klar, es schwimmt halt ein bisschen was herum - ist Kläranlage.

Die Seerosen sind bei uns immer sehr zögerlich, ich hab __ Knoblauchkröte seine Empfehlungen flächendeckend umgesetzt und Düngetabletten ausgebracht.
   
Im Bereich der Seerosen hat das Wasser ca. 55 cm Tiefe und ist gut klar.
Früh morgens sehe ich die Seerosen nur geschlossen und abends ists auch so spät dass auch hier keine Blüten zu sehen sind.
 
Diese Blüte hat meine Frau die Woche mal gemacht.

Ein bisschen wird immer weitergearbeitet. Das Krokodil, was nun viele Jahre in der Speisekammer am obersten Regalbrett ein trauriges
 
Leben gefristet hat, hat nun einen angemessenen Platz bekommen....

In der Pflanzwand hat sich ein Vogel auf angenehmer Betrachtungshöhe eingenistet, den Nachwuchs kann man gut beobachten
.    

Das Wasser hatte heute morgen mediterrane 22° Celsius, wunderbar dass man so leben darf und schöne Pfingsten an alle glücklichen Teichbesitzer


----------



## 4711LIMA (6. Aug. 2017)

.... ausser angenehm leben gibts aktuell nichts zu berichten


----------



## 4711LIMA (19. Aug. 2017)

.... die Wetterlage lässt die schönsten Bilder zu und nach jedem Sturm ist man froh dass noch alles da ist


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Nov. 2017)

... der Sturm Herwart war gnädig, der umgerissene Baum vom Nachbarn ist auch dort liegen geblieben. Die Sturmbilder bringen Bewegung ins Bild.
Das Gute daran ist, dass danach der Garten herbstlich aufgeräumt ist, alle herumliegenden Blätter sind jetzt wo anders


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Dez. 2017)

Meine Damen haben sich dieses Jahr einen besonderen Frostschutz für die Pflanzen ausgedacht, bin gespannt wies wirkt.
    
Ansonsten gibts nicht viel zu erzählen, der Garten und Teich sind für den Winter vorbereitet. So wie sich die Spatzen vollfressen möchte man meinen, es kommen sehr kalte Monate auf uns zu.


----------



## 4711LIMA (17. Dez. 2017)

Hab zu Weihnachten einen neuen Teichbewohner bekommen  ist aus einem Stück Holz gefertigt


----------



## sugger1234 (18. Dez. 2017)

WOW dein Teich und der Ausblick, die ganze Gartengestaltung  ist echt der Hammer, echt schöne  Bilder dabei,


----------



## 4711LIMA (30. Dez. 2017)

Pünktlich zur Sylvesternacht ist hier auch ein bisschen Schnee gefallen.


----------



## trampelkraut (30. Dez. 2017)

Gefallen ist er bei uns auch, er blieb nur nicht liegen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (30. Dez. 2017)

Zum Glück haben nur die Südländer  Schnee,
bis jetzt sind wir damit verschont worden.

Aber schön an zu schauen ist es allemal.


----------



## 4711LIMA (30. Dez. 2017)

Naja, die Freude war auch nur Kurz, es regnet schon.....


----------



## Atomei (14. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Lima,
wir planen derzeit eifrig und möchten im Frühjahr mit dem Bau eines Schwimmteichs beginnen.
Dementsprechend schauen wir viel was andere so gebaut haben. Und ich muss wirklich sagen, dein Gesamtprojekt schlägt um Längen alles, was wir bisher gesehen haben.
Und ich finde es klasse, dass du dir trotz dem krassen Arbeitsaufwand auch noch so viel Arbeit fürs Forum gemacht hast.
Wir sind absolut begeistert und sagen Danke.
Ein paar Details würden mich interessieren, die ich noch nicht rauslesen konnte.
Wie gut funktionieren deine Sedimentfallen? 
Sehe ich es richtig, dass du keine Möglichkeit der Rückspülung für die Sedimentfallen hast?
Habt ihr zum Panzern Trasszement verwendet?
Ich wünsche weiter viel Spaß mit eurem Teich.
Gruß
Jonny


----------



## 4711LIMA (18. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Jonny, schön von dir zu hören.
In unserem Planungsfrühling gabs noch keine Sedimentfallen von NG. Entstanden ist diese Rinne eigentlich desshalb, weil ich bei unserer Teichgrösse davon ausgegangen bin, dass die Baustelle länger dauert und am tiefsten Punkt eine Sammelrinne zum Regenwasser abpumpen sicher von Vorteil sein wird. Und dann ist Eins zum Anderen gekommen und so diese Rinne entstanden. Ich oder zwischenzeitlich mehr meine Kids gehen ab und zu mal mit der Tauchausrüstung rein, bisher ist das alles zufriedenstellen. Wenn Du neu baust, kannst Du ja ruhig einen Rückspülschlauch einbauen, das sind keine erwähnenswerten Materialkosten und verlegen kannst Du diesen Schlauch parallel zu den Saugschläuchen. Ich würds also, weil so einfach, einbauen.
Trasszement haben wir für den Verputz der Teichfläche verwendet, die diversen Steinarbeiten sind aber mit ganz normalem Beton ausgeführt

Gutes Gelingen und Gruss


----------



## Atomei (27. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Lima,
danke für deine Antwort.
Ich habe mir zwischenzeitich auch schon eine Kunststoffrinne mit Kunststoffabdeckung ausgesucht die ich einmal längs durch den ganzen Teich legen  und vier 110er Absaugungen anbringen werde.
Mit welchen Schläuchen hast du eigentlich deine Sedimentrinne angeschlossen?
DIe Kosten für die Rinne liegt inkl. der Anschlüsse liegen unter dem Preis für eine einzige Sedimentfalle von NG und die Optik mit braunem Rost gefällt uns noch dazu besser.
Bezüglich der Rückspülung lassen wir uns noch was einfallen.
Ich sage noch mal danke für dein Bautagebuch. Ohne deine Bilder wären wir eher nicht auf die Idee gekommen das so zu lösen.

Gruß

Johann


----------



## 4711LIMA (27. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Johann, ich habe von den Skimmern und den Saugpunkten der Rinnen 3" Schläuche verlegt. Beachte, dass es bei einer Bodenabsaugrinne nicht damit erledigt ist einfach einmal quer durch!  Die Rinne muss in Längsrichtung jeweils zwischen den Saugpunkten abgetrennt sein, sonst hast Du eher einen Kurzschluss als Saugwirkung.
Die Rüpckspülleitung kannst Du parallel zu den Saugrohren verlegen, am Ende verschwindet alles unterm Verputz und dann ists egal wies ausgesehen hat.

Ich hoffe, Du denkst auch daran, dass alle Experimente die verbaut sind und dann irgendwann im Wasser untergehen viel arbeit machen, wenns nicht funkioniert 

Ich empfehle Dir einen eigenen Planungsbeitrag zu eröffnen und Deine Fragen und Pläne zu erörtern. Hier gibts sehr viele verschiedene Meinungen und Erfahrungen und Du musst nicht die bereits gelebten Fehler anderer User wiederholen. Teichbau ist ohne dieser Erfahrung auch schon recht sportlich


----------



## Atomei (27. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Lima,

danke für deine Antwort.
Dass mein Luftheber gut funktioniert habe ich ja in meiner Zisterne schon nachmessen können.
Richtig real und auch bequemer kann ich dann im fertigen Lufthberschacht testen und optimieren.
Einen Planungsbeitrag zu eröffnen hatte ich eh auf dem Schirm, allerdings müssen wir jetzt erst mal das Grundstück kaufen, damit ich dann mal genau ausmessen kann....
Gruß
Jonny


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Forum, es wird langsam Frühling und ich hoffe die meisten Teiche (und Besitzer) melden sich zurück. Das schöne Wetter haben wir mal genützt und die Pflanzen zurück geschnitten. Viel Zeit bleibt hier nicht mehr, in Bayern darf man ab Anfang März bis September aus Naturschutzgründen keine Hecken zurückschneiden.
        
Unser letztes Kind (Hund) hat diesen Winter seine Angst vor der Eisflächen verloren und läuft bis zur letzten Minute darauf herum, wir sind froh wenn das Eis weg und diese Gefahr gebannt ist.


----------



## Turbochris (24. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Lima,



zuerst möchte ich mich in die Reihe derer einreihen, die von Deinem Teichprojekt absolut begeistert sind! Jeder professioneller Teichbauer kann sich an Dir ein Beispiel nehmen und für NG wäre es das perfekte Referenzobjekt!!!

Ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem privaten Naherholungsgebiet!

Da ich derzeit auch einen größeren Teich baue (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...dafür-1-4-millionen-liter….49667/#post-586737) habe ich ein paar Fragen:



1.      Wie hat sich der Mulm-Anfall in den ersten Jahren entwickelt? Kannst Du abschätzen welche Menge Deine Filter herausgefiltert haben und wieviel am Grund liegengeblieben ist?

2.      Du schreibst von einer NG Pflanzenlieferung. Welche Menge für welche Tiefe und welche Fläche hast Du gewählt und war dies Deiner heutigen Meinung nach richtig, zu wenig, zu viel?



Ich habe auch ein NG-Angebot zur Bepflanzung, doch z.B. 60 Portionen __ Wasserpest halte ich auch für 1300m² Teichfläche zu viel…

Derzeit bin ich einfach unschlüssig, welche Menge ich pflanzen soll damit es weder am Anfang zu wenig noch mittelfristig zu viel ist…



Viele Grüße aus Bayern nach Bayern



Christian


----------



## troll20 (25. Feb. 2019)

Turbochris schrieb:


> z.B. 60 Portionen __ Wasserpest


Kommt auf die größe der Portionen an.
Wenn es nur zwei Halme mit 2cm länge sind ......


----------



## 4711LIMA (25. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Chris, auch Dir eine Gratulation, Du hast ein sehr ambitioniertes Projekt, mit der Teichfläche liegst Du vermutlich im Spitzenfeld!

Zu 1: sehr schwer zu beantworten. Die Meisten sprechen über Mulm nicht aber er ist natürlich da! Am Anfang, also die ersten 2 bis 3 Jahre war es überschaubar, dann wurde es aber doch merklich mehr! Mein Ingenieursverstand sagt mir, dass das mit Strömungen, Kreisströmungen oder sonstigen Ideen nicht in den Griff zu bekommen ist. Irgendwo hab ich schon mal geschrieben, dass meine Beste Lösung das regelmässige Zusammenkehren mit einem Besen zur tiefsten Stelle ist. Das macht wenig Arbeit und es macht Spass, zumindest wenn die Wassertemperatur merklich über dem Gefrierpunkt ist. Zwei Jahre waren meine Kids auch scharf darauf, mit der Tauchausrüstung herumzumachen, jetzt sind aber alle Gross und haben andere Prioritäten.

Die Menge des Mulms ist in qm³ pro qm Teich kaum anzugeben, aber es ist eine erwähnenswerte Menge. Aktuell machen wir 2 mal im Jahr auf den ersten Metern der Filtergräben mit dem Schlammsauger eine Reinigungsaktion, dorthin kommt der Mulm durch den Beseneinsatz. Der Besen ist ein Sondermodell, 1 Meter Bürstenbreite, ausziehbare Alustange bis auf 6 Meter, das reicht fast überall hin.

Für Dich kann ich mir das aber nicht vorstellen. Wenn ich Deine Planung richtig verstehe hast Du keine Folie nötig weil sowieso dicht. Auf einem natürlichen Boden mit dem Besen rumzumachen kann ich mir nicht sinnvoll vorstellen. Ich hab einen Freund mit grossem Fischteich, der lasst den einmal im Jahr im Winter ab, macht auch ein bisschen sauber und das wars dann.

zu 2: du hast ja richtig gelesen dass ich mich bei NG qualitativ und menschlich gut aufgehoben fühlte. Für mich hats sozusagen gepasst. Die Pflanzenmengen machen schon Sinn. Am Anfang wirkt alles zu wenig, manches kommt dann mächtig in Schwung und manche Pflanzen sind einige Monate später nicht mehr zu sehen. Was nicht gefällt kann man auch mal zurückschneiden oder entfernen. Wir hatten damals alles mit NG gepflanzt, es ist ja eine ausreichende Vielfalt die man im Bauhaus so nicht bekommt und wenn dann auch nicht günstiger. Dazu kommt noch, dass da immer wer am Telefon sitzt und ein Ohr für die Fragen hat. Heute bringt meine Frau manchmal einen Gelegenheitskauf vom Dehner mit...... das wars sozusagen.
Wenn Dir aus dem NG-Angebot etwas zu viel oder falsch vorkommt, sprich doch mal mit Deinem Berater, der wird das sicher anhören und eventuell berichtigen.

Falls Du genauer nachlesen willst, ich hab in Beitrag #150 vom 21.1.2016 einen Grundriss eingestellt, die kleinen 5-stelligen Zahlen waren die Artikelnummer von NG.....


----------



## Turbochris (26. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Lima,
danke habe Deinen Plan runtergeladen und werde ihn mal mit meinem Angebot abgleichen.
Bist Du Maschinenbauer? Das scheint mir ob Deiner Planqualität so...
Bei mir wäre sie ähnlich, nur komme ich aus dem Baubereich...
Da mein Teich unberechenbar ist, u.a. wegen unkontrollierbarem Grundwasserzufluss rundum und auch aus der Teichsohle wäre eine perfekte technische Lösung wie bei Dir nicht ganz ohne. Da hätte ich unter dem Teich schon Drainagen gebraucht...
Auch die Terrassen in Lehm brauche ich nicht perfekt ausformen, da sie sich eher selbst anpassen. Hier werden ich mit Hacke und Schaufel die Übergänge angehen, wobei ich im Terrassenanteil die Übergänge wegen den Viechern maximal 1:2 mache.
Der Mulm ist für mich unberechenbar. Hier werde ich, je nach Anfall, das Absaugen probieren. Dies aber eher etwas überdimensioniert: EIn 3"-Schlauch an einer 60cbm/h-Benzinpumpe saugt schon was weg...
Und für den Schwimmbereich möchte die Familie Kies als Untergrund. Bis nächste Woche muss ich mich zwischen 2/8 und 4/8 entschieden haben. Dann wird geliefert...
Hier habe ich bereits die Konstruktion eines Saugrohres im Kopf, wie es bei Aquarien verwendet wird, nur eben etwas größer...
Zur Not kann ich aber den Teich in 2 Hälften ablassen. Dafür baue ich nächste Woche einen Damm zwischen den beiden Hälften. Dieser wird bis 30cm unter die Wasseroberfläche gehen, damit ich ihn mit dem Boot überfahren kann. 
Als Damm werde ich 45/100 Betonschroppen einbringen und den Zwischenraum mit Lehm verwalzen (Rammax). Basis ca. 2m, Kronenbreite ca. 50cm, Höhe ca. 120cm.
Das sollte einseitigem Wasserdruck standhalten. Nur ist dafür in der einschlägigen Literatur nichts zu finden und auch das Wasserwirtschaftsamt hat keine Tipps.
Ich probiere es einfach aus und fülle erst die Natur-Hälfte. Das ist die, in der Schwimmverbot herrscht, damit die Tiere einen Ruhebereich haben. Dort muss ich auch noch interessante Gewässerstrukturen schaffen. U.a. habe ich schon einen sehr verzweigten 10m-Ast einer Eiche geordert...
Ich muss mich einfach beeilen, weil die Amphibien in Kürze loswandern. Darum gibt es nächste Woche eine Woche Arbeitsurlaub!!!

Viele Grüße und viel Freude beim Frühlingserwachen Deines Teiches

Christian


----------



## 4711LIMA (26. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Chris, ja mit dem Maschinenbauer hast Du recht. Weil wir’s immer recht genau haben war natürlich der Übergang in die Außenwelt masslich ein rechter Schock, der Baggefahrer hat aber nach einigen Tagen auch schon über mm Bescheid gewusst, ich natürlich auch sehr viel gelernt.
Dein Bauvorhaben klingt natürlich sehr interessant, auch die Unterwasserabteilung die auch noch dicht sein soll wird sicher eine Herausforderung.
Ich werde mich um ein bisschen dabei zu sein, in Deinen Teichbeitrag einklinken.
Alles Gute!


----------



## 4711LIMA (7. Apr. 2019)

Guten Morgen!
Es kamen gelegentlich Fragen was aus der Terrasse geworden ist. Nun, im 5. Jahr war mal etwas ernsthafte Pflege nötig, insbesondere in den Bereichen die stark bewittert sind. Die Bretter sind durch vermoosen rau geworden und auch ein bisschen unansehnlich. Hab gestern das komplette Deck mit einem Schrubber abgebürstet und mit Imprägnierung eingelassen.
       
Jetzt sieht´s fast besser als Neu aus. Die Bretter haben sich auch gut gehalten - einige Wenige sind gerissen.
   
Meine Frau hat die Filtergräben aufgehübscht, Pflanzen zurück geschnitten. Ich hab mir noch vorgenommen, die Seerosen in neue Körbe umzutopfen. Ansonsten sind wir für den Frühling startbereit.


----------



## Turbochris (7. Apr. 2019)

Guten Morgen, 
sieht richtig schön aus, wobei das Verwitterte auch was hatte...
Wie sieht und sah es denn mit Splittern/Spältern/Spreißeln aus?
Bei mir steht auch noch eine Terrasse an und ich habe Sorgen wegen denen in Kinder-Pos und -Knien...

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## 4711LIMA (7. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Chris, mit Spreißeln, etc war das bisher gut. Ein einziges Brett hat sich 2 Wochen nach dem Aufbau richtig aufgelöst, das musste ich austauschen. Denke, der Vorteil vom Thermoholz ist, dass das wirklich Ruhe gibt und egal was man hat, Pflege braucht alles. Wenn ich so in den Freundeskreis schau, finde ich nach 5 Jahren das Deck vergleichsweise schön und bisher wenig Arbeit


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Apr. 2019)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Es kamen gelegentlich Fragen was aus der Terrasse geworden ist. Nun, im 5. Jahr war mal etwas ernsthafte Pflege nötig, insbesondere in den Bereichen die stark bewittert sind. Die Bretter sind durch vermoosen rau geworden und auch ein bisschen unansehnlich. Hab gestern das komplette Deck mit einem Schrubber abgebürstet und mit Imprägnierung eingelassen.



Was hast du zum imprägnieren genommen?


----------



## 4711LIMA (7. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Roland, das Mittel kommt vom Holzbodenwerk, dort wo ich auch die Bretter gekauft habe.


----------



## 4711LIMA (20. Okt. 2019)

Eigentlich war ich immer überzeugt, dass wir alles optimal gebaut haben, aber irgendwann holt einen doch die Realität und der Schaffensdrang ein........
Am meisten hat mich im laufe der Jahre gestört, dass man morgens beim Schwimmen immer vom Bachlauf eine Schaumblasenspur quer über den Teich gesehen hat. Auch wenn die Biologen dieser Welt dafür eine logische Erklärung haben, pflanzliches Eiweiss, hat mir das trotzdem nicht gefallen. Ich wollte also einen Schaumfänger bauen und ausserdem haben sich die Uferwälle nicht optimal entwickelt. Der Pflanzenwuchs sozusagen an der Böschung des Uferwalles war nicht sehr schön. Ich hab immer vermutet, dass dieses Problem durch die Teichgrösse mit entsprechenden Wellen bei Schlechtwetter verursacht wird.

   
Hier sieht man gut, dass die steile Flanke unbewachsen ist. Trocknet diese Böschung erstmal aus, ist am Kamm des Uferwalls das Pflanzenwachstum auch bald vorbei.
     
Ansonsten ist der Gesamteindruck wie immer schön, also kein Grund zum Klagen


----------



## 4711LIMA (26. Okt. 2019)

Nun, fromme Wünsche alleine reichen nicht, am Mittwoch vorm Vatertag hab ich im Morgengrauen meine Pumpe in den Teich geworfen und mit dem Aussaugen begonnen. Der ursprüngliche Plan war die obersten 20 cm Wasserspiegel abzusenken, das sollte für den Einbau des Schaumfängers ausreichen.
       
Wie das mit Baustellen so ist, gibt´s immer ein bisschen Eigendynamik. Wenn ich also die oberen 50 cm Wasserspiegel absenke könnte man ja besser gleich mal rundum sauber machen und ausserdem die oberste Pflanzterrasse so umgestalten, dass dort mehr Sand Platz hat und damit der Uferwallbereich besser bewachsen kann.
    
Die Pflanzen der obersten Ebene hab ich in Kuntstoffboxen umgesetzt, mit gelegentlichem Giessen werden die schon die paar Tage aushalten. Irgendwie hatte ich jetzt doch den Eindruck, dass es eine längere Aktion wird. Bis zum Abend war alles Grünzeug ausgebaut und mit dem Druckstrahler sauber gemacht
            
Am Vatertag, der hier in Bayern ja noch ein äusserst heiliger Feiertag ist, hab ich mir dann morgens überlegt, dass ich den Rest auch noch auspumpe und sozusagen alles saubermache - halt nur mit Besen und Bürste, darf man ja keinen Lärm machen.
    
Am frühen Nachmittag war das fast erledigt. Erfreulicher weise sind alle Kinder auf Besuch gekommen und ich hab die Arbeit für diesen Tag sein lassen.

Wassertechnisch war das doch mehr als geplant. Ich hab einen Teil des Teichwassers in die Filtergräben umgepumpt, die sozusagen randvoll gemacht. Bin gespannt wie viel wirklich nachzufüllen sein wird.


----------



## 4711LIMA (26. Okt. 2019)

PS.: an dieser Stelle für diejenigen die noch nicht gebaut haben sondern Ihren Teich noch planen..... egal was die Fachwelt sagt, ein Ablassrohr an der tiefsten Stelle wäre sicher von Vorteil und würde ich heute auf jeden Fall einbauen


----------



## U.d.o (27. Okt. 2019)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> PS.: ein Ablassrohr an der tiefsten Stelle wäre sicher von Vorteil


ich überlege gerade wie das ablaufen soll? Die tiefste Stelle liegt doch vermutlich tiefer als der Kanal ... oder meinst du nur an der tiefsten Stelle ein Möglichkeit zum Abpumpen?


----------



## 4711LIMA (28. Okt. 2019)

Naja, über ein Absperrventil hab ich mich jetzt nicht mehr den Kopf zerbrochen - ist ja alles schon längst fertig. Die Kanäle, Schmutz und Regenwasser, dürften bei uns schon so tief unten sein. Das wird vermutlich überall anders sein.


----------



## 4711LIMA (1. Nov. 2019)

Nach dem meine Kids zum Vatertag einen tollen Gutschein für einen Segelflug spendiert haben, war jetzt sowieso mit Teicharbeit endgültig Schluss. Aus der Luft gibts natürlich, wie könnte es auch anders sein, auch Teiche zu sehen, darum ein paar Luftaufnahmen im Teichbauforum.
        
Nach 90 Minuten bin ich laut Pilot mit der typischen Anfängerkrankheit gelandet: vor lauter Grinsen weils so schön war hatte ich ganz verspannte Wangenmuskeln. Das ist ja für einen Teichbauer mal eine nette Abwechslung.


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Nov. 2019)

Freitag morgen ist die alte Bautruppe zusammengekommen und wir haben erst mal den Schaumfänger am Bachlauf gesetzt. Dazu hab ich im Vorfeld schon einen Edelstahlkasten angefertigt
   
Der Auslauf ist ca. 4 bis 5 cm unter Wasser und als Deckel ist hier das gleiche Holz geplant wie bei unserer Terrasse. Ausserdem wird hier auch noch der ursprünglich sehr breit geplante Bachlauf geschlossen bzw. eben gemacht. Das war immer schon ein kleines Hindernis.
 
Danach kam die Erhöhung der obersten Pflanzebene, sozusagen mit einem kleinen aufgesetzten Wall, damit mehr Sand platzt hat und gleichzeitig die Wellen besser gebrochen werden. Zumindest ist das der Plan, obs hilft wird sich ja erst Monate später zeigen.
Den Wall haben wir mit einer zerschnittenen Bewehrungsmatte verstärkt, die kurzen Querstäbe sollen hier hoffentlich ausreichend Stabilität geben.
     
Es war leider nicht mehr ausreichend Farbe vorhanden, also wurde der Untergrund blank mit Trasszement gefertigt und dann nach Fertigstellung mit einer farblich abgestimmten Glasur überzogen
 

Die Seerosen hatte ich schon zeitig im Frühling in grosse Mörtelkübel umgesetzt. Das hatte nicht nur den Vorteil, dass die Pflanzen etwas weiter an die Oberfläche kommen sondern auch, dass man dadurch relativ leicht Umsetzen kann. Und Wasser blieb ja während diesen Bautagen auch genug im Eimer
 

Als letzter Arbeitsgang wurden noch das Pflaster verfugt, aufräumen und das wars dann schon.
   

Feierabendbierchen und Knochen ausstrecken, ich hatte ganz vergessen wie anstrengend der damalige Teichbau gewesen ist.


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Nov. 2019)

Hast du die Teichfläche beim ablassen geputzt.
Da ist ja keine Ablagerung auf dem Material


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Nov. 2019)

Den obersten Bereich, bis Tiefe 50 cm hab ich mit dem Druckstrahler gereinigt, war sozusagen der bequeme Weg. Dort wo betoniert werden soll wollte ich es schon möglichst sehr sauber haben. Als Metaller hätte ich gesagt, dort wo man Schweissen will muss erst mal die Farbe und der Rost weg.
Den Rest mit sinkendem Wasserstand und einem Borstenbesen weggekehrt. Es war eine überschaubare Arbeit und für mein Gefühl relativ wenig Matsch, Schlamm, was auch immer. Am tiefsten Punkt hat sich schon was gesammelt aber das konnte ich mit einer Tauchpumpe gut wegschaffen.


----------



## U.d.o (2. Nov. 2019)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Am tiefsten Punkt hat sich schon was gesammelt aber das konnte ich mit einer Tauchpumpe gut wegschaffen.



Wenn Du fertig bist und wieder Wasser auffüllst, könntest du zuerst den Klärbereich in den Hauptteich pumpen, damit du einen Blick unter den Kies werfen kannst. Die ggf. notwendige Reinigung wäre damit in einem Arbeitsgang möglich, denn die oberen 50 cm sind bei Dir vermutlich 100 bis 150 Kubikmeter.

Mich interessiert dabei natürlich wie der Verschmutzungsgrad im Abstand zur Ansaugung/Tiefe verläuft, unser Thema damals


----------



## 4711LIMA (2. Nov. 2019)

Diesen Gefallen kann ich so leider nicht erfüllen. Ich bin mit meiner Schreiberei sehr hinten dran - es war schon alles im Juni
Zum Thema Kiesbett kann ich allerdings berichten, dass das nach wie vor sehr gut funktioniert. Ende Juni hab ich heuer 2 kleine Seerosen im Mörteleimer flächenbündig im Kiesfilter versenkt. Bei diesen Grabungen konnte ich im Kiesfilter bis ganz nach unten außer Kies nichts erwähnenswertes finden. Auch das Niveau zwischen Teich und FG hat sich im laufe der Jahre nicht sichtbar verändert.
Die beiden Seerosen wachsen dort wesentlich schneller als im Teich, liegt vermutlich an der guten Nährstoffanströmung.


----------



## troll20 (3. Nov. 2019)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Feierabendbierchen und Knochen ausstrecken, ich hatte ganz vergessen wie anstrengend der damalige Teichbau gewesen ist.


Na das galt ja anscheinend nicht für alle, die Bauabnahme läuft da ja noch immer im Hintergrund durchs Bild


----------



## 4711LIMA (4. Nov. 2019)

Da hast Du recht. Für unseren Hund sind Baumaßnahmen immer ein echter Spaß. Neue Sandberge zum Umwühlen und das freigelegte Unterwasserland hatte er aus seinen Kindheitstagen wohl nicht mehr in Erinnerung


----------



## 4711LIMA (9. Nov. 2019)

Am Samstag war noch ein bisschen aufräumen und dann wieder Fluten. Die aufgedoppelten Wälle haben teilweise eine recht gute Form bekommen. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass wenn das getrocknet ist, der Übergang zwischen alter Bausubstanz und Neubau kaum zu sehen sein wird.
       
Der Schaumfänger passt auch, es fehlt nur noch die Beplankung damit man schön drübergehen kann.


----------



## 4711LIMA (9. Nov. 2019)

Eine Woche später war das Fluten vorbei und alles wieder an Ort und Stelle
 
Man wird ja nicht jünger, für die Freitreppe hab ich einen Handlauf installiert

       
Der Schaumfänger passt auch und ist mit dem Terrassenholz beplankt

         
Das Höhenniveau vom neuen Wall ist auch optimal. Je nach Wasserstand ist das knapp über oder unter Wasser.
Nur den Uferwall hab ich noch nicht neu ausgesät, da ist mir jetzt die Zeit ausgegangen.

         
Wenns fertig ist haben wir immer Glücksgefühle, Teichbau ist zwar Knochenarbeit aber es könnt nicht schöner sein.


----------



## 4711LIMA (15. Nov. 2019)

Einige Wochen später, Anfang August, hat sich fast alles gut eingewachsen. Die meisten Pflanzen haben die 8-tägige Trockenheit sehr gut überstanden.

        

Hier auch ein Anblick für den U.d.o., man sieht ein bisschen die Oberfläche des Kiesfilters
  

Auch die Seerosen, sowohl in den neuen Mörteleimern als auch im Filtergraben, zeigen ein erfreulich schönes Wachstum, so wars noch nie.
   

meistens mein Lieblingsblickwinkel


----------



## U.d.o (15. Nov. 2019)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Hier auch ein Anblick für den U.d.o., man sieht ein bisschen die Oberfläche des Kiesfilters


wirklich sehr schön und mir scheint das der Schmutzeintrag über die Wasseroberfläche bei dir offensichtlich vernachlässigt werden kann.

Also lass dich nie begeistern Koi einzusetzen. Aber trotz des erhöhten Aufwands, den ich nachträglich betreiben musste, ich liebe meine Waterdogs (Bezeichnung meiner „Kleinen“ von kanadischen Freunden)[emoji6]

aktuelle Herbststimmung ...


----------



## troll20 (15. Nov. 2019)

Na Lima, da is aber noch ganz schön was an Nährstoffen im Wasser. 
Andererseits wenn man den __ Blutweiderich sieht fehlt dem schon irgend etwas 
Hast du mal dein Füllwasser auf Nährstoffe und Spurenelemente überprüft?
Und trotz deinem werkeln und dem damit verbundenem trocken stehen der Pflanzen, einfach nur schön anzusehen


----------



## 4711LIMA (29. Nov. 2019)

*Uferwall*
Dazu möchte ich auch mal ein paar Worte verlieren. So wie ich selbst während dem Teichbau viel Zeit damit verbracht habe, das Unterwasserland zu modellieren, so konnte ich das hier im Forum später auch bei anderen Teichbauern beobachten. Wenn alles fertig ist, verschwindet das in den Tiefen und das wars. Viel wichtig wäre es gewesen, mehr Zeit in die Ufergestaltung zu investieren, da sieht man was und hat auch dauerhaft Freude.

Der übliche Uferwall, egal ob zu einem Filter- oder einem Ufergraben hin sieht wohl überall gleich aus, oben 30 bis 50 cm breit, Trittsteine drauf, begehbar, seitliche Flanken nach vielen Bemühungen bewachsen.
Heute, Jahre später, bin ich etwas klüger und würde bei einem Neubau nur noch sehr schlanke, nicht begehbare Wälle bauen.

Warum?
- derartige Wälle kann man sehr spät modellieren, d.h. kurz bevor das Vlies bzw. die Folie verlegt wird, damit viel einfachere Höhenausrichtung
- wenn nicht begehbar, dann ein sehr schlanker Querschnitt, an der Krone 5 cm reichen völlig aus
- wenn man in diesem Bereich gehen will, dann Trittsteine parallel zum Wall im Wasser auf oberster Pflanzebene verlegen
- durch die schlanke Konstruktion bleibt auch nur sehr wenig Fläche über die auf einer Ufermatte bepflanzt werden muss
- weils nicht begehbar ist werden dort die Pflanzen durch Unachtsamkeit auch nicht beschädigt, siehe liebe Gäste, Freunde, usw.
- Trittsteine daneben im Wasser sieht vermutlich besser aus als ein begehbarer Wall


----------



## 4711LIMA (29. Nov. 2019)

Diese Erkenntnis über Uferwälle kommt eher zufällig. Am Ende meiner Bauzeit beim Folienverlegen habe ich festgestellt, dass ein Stück Uferwall doch zu niedrig geworden ist. Eigentlich war der Bereich als sehr flacher Übergang in einen Ufergraben geplant gewesen, mal mehr, mal weniger nass. Das Stück ist Rot markiert
 
 Aber so kurz vor Ende hat mich dann der Mut verlassen und ich hab damals mit einer Notlösung den Wall etwas erhöht. Folie zurückgeklappt und 2x einen 1,5" Schlauch mit Kunststoffspirale auf den zu niedrigen Wall aufgelegt und mit Vliesresten festgeschweisst.
       
Die Aktion war mir zwar nicht geheuer und mich plagten umfangreiche Zweifel wie sich das wohl in 5 Jahren halten wird....
 
Ein Monat später was alles verputzt und die Sache erst mal vergessen
 
Hier die Stelle nochmals kurz vorm Fluten. Damals war ich noch der Meinung, der Sand muss mit Kies abgedeckt werden damit Wind und Wellen den Sand nicht wegspülen. Im Frühling hab ich die Kiesabdeckung wieder weggeschaufelt, man liebt ja seinen Teich.


----------



## 4711LIMA (29. Nov. 2019)

Wir sind damals spät fertig geworden, anschwimmen war Ende November, am nächsten Morgen gabs die ersten vereisten Stellen. Im Frühling danach wurde alles bepflanzt und irgendwie ist dem Teichneuling wohl die Natur auch gnädig gesinnt, die meisten Pflanzen hatten einen guten Start.


----------



## 4711LIMA (29. Nov. 2019)

Im Frühling 2015 hatten wir dann die Uferwälle bepflanzt, hier auch nochmals ein paar Details zum Bereich _*schlanker Uferwall*_
     
Ca. 6 Wochen nach der Aussaat ist das meiste sehr schön angewachsen
  
Hier kann man aber schon erkennen, dass der schlanke Uferwall deutliche Vorteile hat


----------



## 4711LIMA (29. Nov. 2019)

Anfang September 2019, also ca. 3 Monate nach dem Umbau betreffend der Verbesserung der obersten Pflanzterrasse nachfolgend einige Bilder meines besten Uferwalls. Durch den flachen Übergang zwischen Wasser und Land hat sich dieser Bereich so gut verwachsen, dass man fast nicht erkennen kann, dass dies eine künstlich geschaffener Bereich ist - darum meine späte Erkenntnis, so müsste man Uferwälle bauen.


----------



## troll20 (29. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Lima, das sieht richtig gut aus 
Aber wenn du dir Wasserschweine halten möchtest ist das ein Willkommener Platz zum Kuscheln und Pflanzen ausreißen. Von daher bei dir perfekt, aber wie immer leider nicht überall. 
Das gleiche trifft auf den Sand zu. Der wird einfach überall hingetragen bis die Pflanzen im Skimmer liegen


----------



## 4711LIMA (29. Nov. 2019)

Für die Wasserschweine hatte ich die Insel mit Sandbank gebaut. Die wissen, dass Sie nur dort baden dürfen


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Nov. 2019)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Für die Wasserschweine hatte ich die Insel mit Sandbank gebaut. Die wissen, dass Sie nur dort baden dürfen


Ich glaube ihr meint zwei Sorten von *Wasserschweine. *Die eine hat Flossen und die anderen Badesachen.


----------



## troll20 (30. Nov. 2019)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> und die anderen Badesachen


Ich glaube er meint die 4 beinigen mit ganz viel Behaarung


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Nov. 2019)

Oder diese


----------



## dasHirschl (7. Mai 2020)

Gerade auf den Beitrag gestoßen.

Meinen größten Respekt auf der ganzen Linie, krank im positiven Sinne...
Endgeil, Meeeegaaa... überragend!!!!

So, darf man fragen wo bei diesem Projekt die Kosten lagen?!
Und wieviele Arbeitsstunden???

Lg


----------



## 4711LIMA (7. Mai 2020)

Servus Hirschl, gearbeitet haben wir ca. 4 Monate und das waren auch öfter 4 Mann und Frau auf der Baustelle. Wie viele Stunden wurde aber nicht mit geschrieben. Die Kosten, da liest Du hier wenig im Forum, kann man nicht verallgemeinern und kommt stark darauf an wie viel Zusatzarbeiten an Steinen, Mauern, usw. verbaut werden. Den besten Richtwert bekommst Du bei NG und dann was noch an Bagger, Beton und Findlinge dazukommt.


----------



## Reimai (10. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Lima,

Dein Teich schaut echt toll aus. Gratulation 

Lg Reinhard


----------



## sepultura30 (22. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Lima,

wir haben auch nach NG gebaut, würde ich immer wieder so machen und egal was es kostet......

Hallo Hirschl,
nur der FG bei uns hat ca. 5000 € gekostet, alles zu sammen. Baggern, Folie, Ferbundmatte ... bis zu den Pflanzen.


LG Sandro


----------



## 4711LIMA (12. Juni 2022)

*Fisch*
Heute morgen hab ich eine erstaunliche Begegnung erlebt! Zwei Fische sind vorbeigeschwommen. Das wäre erst mal nicht Wert berichtet zu werden. Das besondere, ich hab im Teich noch nie einen Fisch eingesetzt. Woher kommen die einfach so?


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2022)

Tja, da wird dir entweder einer aus der Familie ein paar heimlich untergeschoben haben. Oder aber was ich mir immer noch nicht vorstellen kann, das zB __ Enten den Laisch als Blindepassagiere eingebracht haben. Denn die Überlebenszeit an der Luft ist sehr gering und warum dann nur zwei  
Dann schon eher das man sich aus einem nahe liegenden Bach Wasser zum nachfüllen pumpt und damit auch Laisch rein holt. Aber das sollte ja bei dir nicht passieren.....


----------



## 4711LIMA (12. Juni 2022)

Also aus der Familie schließ ich mal aus. Mein Schwager ist zwar ein Witzbold und wenn, dann hätte er wahrscheinlich einen Sack mit Goldfischen rein.
Nachfüllwasser kommt entweder aus der Leitung oder Grundwasser, also auch nicht.
Ab und zu landen mal __ Enten rein. 
Ich hab ja schon vor 2 Jahren mal gedacht ich sehe einen Fisch aber das war nur kurz und schnell.

Vor 2 Wochen hab ich mal einen Ringlnatter gesehen, waren wir sehr erfreut …..


----------



## bernias (12. Juni 2022)

Vielleicht doch fliegende Fische?


----------



## 4711LIMA (12. Juni 2022)

In Bayern? Ein Traumland - Weißbier und fliegende Fische


----------



## PeBo (12. Juni 2022)

Hallo Lima, Laich an Entenfüßen halte ich schon für eine Möglichkeit. In der Natur haben sich ja auch die Fische von einem Gewässer zum Anderen verbreitet. Ob dies immer nur mit menschlichem Zutun zu begründen ist, würde ich bezweifeln. 

Berichte mal weiter, insbesondere welche Fische jetzt bei dir ein neues Zuhause bekommen haben. Und lass die Futtertüte zu, auch wenn es reizt. Sonst gehen die Bestände durch die Decke.

Gruß Peter


----------



## 4711LIMA (12. Juni 2022)

Einer ist ca.10 cm, einer ca. 15 cm lang. Für mich sieht’s aus wie eine Forelle. Und schnell sind Sie.
Super Beschreibung, oder


----------

